# d'riese Schweinerei Bildergalerie



## Aison (16. März 2006)

@Bulldozer, hab schon mal begonnen 

So, jetzt wo der Frühling langsam kommt und sich der Schnee in Matsch und Schlammlöcher verwandelt, ist es an der Zeit einen neuen Bilder Thread zu eröffnen  Ich habe es heute schon mal kurz versucht, allerdings wollte die Schlammfahrt mein Bike noch nicht richtig eindecken, war zu lehmig  Es machte aber trotzdem Spass, denn es fährt sich wie ein Schiff  










So, jetzt seit ihr an der Reihe 

Achja, der Reifen war gar nicht mal so übel im Schlamm. Der Continental Vapor Pro ist glaub ich aber nicht dafür gedacht  Aber trotzdem, für nächstes Wochenende brauch ich wohl noch was gescheiteres. Empfehlungen?

-Aison


----------



## Bulldozer (17. März 2006)

Hoi Aison,

Prima! Dann ist ja der Anfang schon gemacht. Bei mir düfte es noch ne Weile gehen, im Wald ist immer noch Schnee und Eis.

Ein Aufruf an alle, 

zeigt her eure Schweinereien  

Gruess,
Roger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (18. März 2006)

von heute, war gerade richtig zum neue pneu`s testen 

zwar noch nicht soooo dreckig wie bei @aison, aber morgen kommt sicher noch mehr matsch dazu 






und noch so ein dreckspatz  (auch forumsmitglied)


----------



## Hupert (18. März 2006)

Ich auch mal...


----------



## Aison (19. März 2006)

Schon mit kurzen Hosen unterwegs? ^^ Wie warm ist es denn bei dir


----------



## Freifahrer (19. März 2006)

pfffff...der soll froh sein, dass er noch treten konnte und die Beine nicht steifgefrohren sind. Ich will auch so ne Hitze haben  

Gruß

Thomas @ -1,7°C


----------



## Hupert (19. März 2006)

Aison schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mit kurzen Hosen unterwegs? ^^ Wie warm ist es denn bei dir



War nen herrlich sonniger Tag und meine Hausrunde startet mit nem heftigen Anstieg... da wirds JEDEM warm!


----------



## McFisch (19. März 2006)

@aison: spricht dein radium dämpfer auf kleine stösse auch kaum an? meiner jedenfalls nicht. Dafür gibts 0 wippen, wobei mir ein feineres ansprechen eigentlich lieber wäre...


----------



## bruckma (19. März 2006)

Jungfernfahrt mit meinem Enduro!!!!!!!

So sieht es jetzt aus!!!


----------



## Bulldozer (20. März 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch mal...



Ah, das ist doch schon mal ein echt schmutziges Bild  , aber ich war gestern immer noch mit langen Unterhosen unterwegs, bei dem Anblick friert es mich, brrr.


----------



## Aison (20. März 2006)

mcfisch schrieb:
			
		

> @aison: spricht dein radium dämpfer auf kleine stösse auch kaum an? meiner jedenfalls nicht. Dafür gibts 0 wippen, wobei mir ein feineres ansprechen eigentlich lieber wäre...



Mit dem Radium RL bin ich eigentlich ganz gut zufrieden. Hast es schon mal mit weniger Luft versucht? Dann spricht er vieleicht bisschen eher an. Bei mir ist es halt so, dass ich es mag, wenn er nicht wegen jedem Dreck anspricht. Bin eher der Race Typ 

Beim 2. Bike habe ich einen DT Swiss HVR 200 Dämpfer, mit dem habe ich mehr Ärger bezüglich der korrekten Einstellung. Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, dass da was an der Platformeinstellung defekt ist. Leider kenne ich niemanden, der auch einen HVR fährt, damit ich mal vergleichen kann.

@all, coole bike habt ihr 

-Aison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Subway (20. März 2006)

Aison schrieb:
			
		

> mein Bike



Da gibt es ja doch BMC Fahrer. 

Wäre nett wenn du mir hier weiterhelfen könntest oder generell deine Meinung zu dem Bike kundtun könntest: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=209454

Fredi

PS: Bin übrigens vom Zürcher Oberland (Bauma). Wenn ich am Wochenende rauskomm werd ich auch mal ein paar Bilder posten. Konnte leider Heute Nachmittag nicht wegen zu viel Arbeit, das Wetter wär ja genial gewesen.


----------



## Aison (20. März 2006)

@Subway, habe ein BMC FS01 und FS03 (fährt mein Vater ab und zu noch) und ich finde beide absolut genial. Die Geometrie und die Komponenten machen die Bikes wirklich sehr schnell, wobei durch die Federelemente am FS01 noch einiges mehr rausgeholt wird


----------



## smohr (21. März 2006)

...und nachdem ich das Foto gemacht hatte, waren es noch 8km bis nach Hause...
und Gott lies es regnen, damit ich noch so richtig Unterbodenwäsche bekam... 




Stefan


----------



## hubabuba (21. März 2006)

Dito bei mir. Aber ich habs schon wieder saubergemacht. Kannte der Fred noch nicht. Wobei ich noch nie so saubere Bikeschuhe hatte wie heute. Zumindest zwischenzeitlich, nach 45min durch den Schneematsch schieben. Danach war dann innerhalb 30 Sekunden wieder alles zugesaut.
@smohr
Das war aber doch klassischer Rohloffuntergrund und -wetter. Dafür hast Du sie doch gekauft.


----------



## Aison (21. März 2006)

cooles bild smohr   Du hast ne Rohloff? Muss ich mir glaub ich mal anschauen kommen, hrhr 

Mit dem Regen hatte ich heute recht glück  Gestern Abend gings mit dem RR von Schötz-Sursee-Suhretal-Aarau-Lenzburg-Baden-Regensburg bis zum Irchel, heute Morgen gings über Zürich-Shiltal-Zug-Ebikon-Emmen-Wolhusen-Willisau-Schötz wieder zurück und ich hatte ständig den Regen im Rücken  Zwischendurch hat es sogar ab und zu angefangen zu tropfen ^^. Kaum zu Hause angekommen, fing es an zu schütten, hrhr.


----------



## Bulldozer (22. März 2006)

@Aison,

Woher nimmst du die Zeit um solche Distanzen abzustrampeln, Ferien? Wie du an der Zeit siehtst rief die Arbeit anstelle des Bikes. Naja, kommen auch wieder andere Tage.

Viel Vergnüege bim Gümele,
Roger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (22. März 2006)

@Bulldozer
Ich bin Student und momentan sind noch Semesterferien, da kann man gut selber einteilen, wann man arbeitet und wann nicht. Ausserdem für eine solche Strecke benötige ich so 3 Stunden (sind ja nur 95-100km). D.h. im Sommer kann man sowas gut am Abend machen. Um 17.30Uhr losfahren dann bin ich um 20.30Uhr zurück.
Wieviele Leute schauen pro Tag 3h Fernsehen oder machen sonst was anderes sinnloses? Ich habe keinen Fernseher, dafür schaue ich im Gemeinschaftsraum des Studentenhauses regelmässig die Tagesschau mit Kollegen (und essen auch noch gleichzeitig zusammen). Am Wochenende (und auch nicht unter der Woche, wie es viele Studenten machen) gehe ich selten lange in den Ausgang und wenn dann gebe ich nicht viel Geld aus für Alkohol (mag nur Bier und davon auch nicht in riesen Mengen). Damit spart man unglaublich viel Geld und Zeit und kann das wieder ins Bike investieren 

Meine Mitbewohnerin ist MTB und BMX Profi, d.h. sie fährt in der Schweizer MTB Nati. Sie ist ebenfalls Studentin. Du solltest mal sehen wieviel sie fährt  Die ist kaum ne Minute zu sehen, entweder am studieren und sonst jede Minute auf dem RR, Bike oder BMX. Da ist mein Aufwand gerade nichts dagegen (aber ich bin auch nicht annährend ein Profi )

-Aison


----------



## Bulldozer (22. März 2006)

@Aison,

Alles klar, hab ja auch mal studiert (Tech), allerdings hatten wir im ersten Jahr 39 Lektionen pro Woche mit Anwesenheitspflicht  , da blieb neben Ufzgi und Freundin nicht viel Zeit übrig. 

Das mit den 3h TV stimme ich absolut zu, wohl auch ein Grund warum Herr und Frau Schweizer immer fetter werden. Bring mir allerdings den Vorteil, dass ich so den Wald für mich hab


----------



## McFisch (22. März 2006)

Aison schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Radium RL bin ich eigentlich ganz gut zufrieden. Hast es schon mal mit weniger Luft versucht? Dann spricht er vieleicht bisschen eher an. Bei mir ist es halt so, dass ich es mag, wenn er nicht wegen jedem Dreck anspricht. Bin eher der Race Typ
> 
> Beim 2. Bike habe ich einen DT Swiss HVR 200 Dämpfer, mit dem habe ich mehr Ärger bezüglich der korrekten Einstellung. Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, dass da was an der Platformeinstellung defekt ist. Leider kenne ich niemanden, der auch einen HVR fährt, damit ich mal vergleichen kann.
> 
> ...


 jupp, habs schon mit tiefem luftdruck probiert: auf kleine schläge reagiert der dämpfer trotzdem nur ungern. nja, ist nicht so schlimm, aber bei gelegenheit werde ich wohl doch einen anderen dämpfer ausprobieren

ontopic: hab zur zeit nur saubere bikes beide frisch geputzt und jetzt tuts weh, die wieder einzuschlammen, da ich ausgesprochen ungern putze


----------



## Aison (22. März 2006)

So, hab heute mal bisschen im Dreck rumgewühlt und mal die Vredestein Tiger Claw XC Schlammreifen getestet, nicht mal so übel so lange es schlammig ist. Auf trockenem Untergrund ist allerdings die Traktion nicht so toll, aber dafür hab ich auch andere Reifen.







Zum Putzen kommt jeweils der Löschschlauch zum zug 


Achja, meine neuste Erfindung "Tireless"  Ich übernehme keine Garantie für Schäden am Laufrad ^^


----------



## smohr (22. März 2006)

@hubabuba
Ja absolutes Rohloff-Wetter.. 


Hab meins heute morgen im Geschäft abgespritzt und Kette
frisch geölt....
und jetzt sieht es genau gleich wie gestern Abend aus  

Mal schauen, vielleicht kommt ich mal dazu den "Noldi-Meier-Weg"
zu fahren, aber erst, wenn es noch mehr geregnet hat!!!!  

Stefan

@Aison
Stehen ja auch viele Bikes bei euch im Hauseingang...


----------



## Aison (22. März 2006)

smohr schrieb:
			
		

> @Aison
> Stehen ja auch viele Bikes bei euch im Hauseingang...



haha, Luzia und ich haben unsere Bikes im Keller, da steht nix draussen ^^ Aber im Keller stehen meistens mein Rennrad, die beiden MTB und die Stadtschlampe drin. Von ihrer Seite gibts einen Cruiser, BMX, 2-3 MTB (Freerider, CC), Rennrad, Radquer RR und ebenfalls ne Stadtschlampe ^^ Macht dann so 11 Räder, z.T. sau teures Material.

-Aison


----------



## Echo (24. März 2006)

Hehehe, so ähnlich gehts uns auch mit dem Keller. Willst mal was anderes als ein Bike, dann heissts erstmal einige Bikes raus und dann kommste ev ran. Da wir nur so ein Holzkellerabteil haben, ist der Platz etwas beschränkt. Einige Dinge (wie zwei Bikes) hängen an den Holzlättchen der Kellertrennwand. Wie lange die das wohl noch mitmachen?:-D


----------



## blaubaer (25. März 2006)

klein blaubaer konnte es heute wieder nicht lassen, das spielen im matsch  

wär ich doch nur auf dem breiten weg geblieben, dann wär alles einfacher gewesen, vorallem der weg hoch, runter bleibt bei mir nie viel dreck haften, vieleicht bin ich zu schnell oder zuviel in der luft   





das hinterrad drehte sich teilweise nicht mehr  





zum glück hatt die 66er genug reifenfreiheit


----------



## Aison (25. März 2006)

@Blaubär, Schlamm macht Spass  Was sind es für Reifen?

Schade dass ich gerade noch keine Fotos vom Rennen (Swisspower Cup) von heute habe  Mein Bike und mich hat man fast nicht mehr erkannt


----------



## blaubaer (25. März 2006)

Aison schrieb:
			
		

> @Blaubär, Schlamm macht Spass  Was sind es für Reifen?


sofern es noch rollt machts schon spass, aber wenn der dreck die räder blockiert hört der spass auf 

die reifen sind eigentlich DH-Pneus, Maxxis Hansventure 2.5", gut bei trockenheit und fels-schotteruntergrund, meine schlammpneus liegen im keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (25. März 2006)

Wenn wir schon dreckige Bikes sehen wollen(selber machen),
dann aber erst nach einem Regen.... 
Aus diesem Grund der wichtige Link  

Stefan

Edit: Noch einer mit Weitblick 

P.S. Kleider wäscht meine liebe Frau mit der Maschine


----------



## blaubaer (25. März 2006)

smohr schrieb:
			
		

> Aus diesem Grund der wichtige Link



Danke  und ich dachte morgen wirds nicht mehr so matschig 

beim bike gehts ja noch, mit dem dreck, aber  immer die klamotten waschen, das geht mir so langsam auf den senkel


----------



## smohr (26. März 2006)

So, hier paar Bilder vom "Noldi-Meier-Weg"
Leider nicht so schlammig wie gedacht...

Bilderstrecke... 
Anfahrt:


Aussicht:


Beginn:


2.


3.


4.


5.


6.25% 10cm Schlamm


7.Automatikbremse(zum Glück nix kaputt) 


8.Hatte auch schon mehr Schalmm 




Stefan


----------



## blaubaer (26. März 2006)

mit der ausicht hab ichs besser getroffen  





auch für mehr dreck musste ich schon weniger machen, heute waren sogar ein paar pfützen extra nötig


----------



## smohr (26. März 2006)

Ich war bis 1100 unterwegs, mit bewölkung und einigen tropfen.. 

am nachmittag sah es bei uns auch so aus...


----------



## Aison (26. März 2006)

hmm, und ich war heute zum entspannen vom XC-Rennen gestern mit dem Rennrad unterwegs (ca. 130km). Hab mir sogar bisschen Sonnenbrand an den Armen und ganz wenig an den Beinen geholt   Dafür war es fast wolkenlos und von Regen weit und breit nichts zu sehen. Heul, ich hab noch keine Bilder vom Race, so schlammig hab ich glaub ich noch nie ausgesehen ^^


----------



## smohr (26. März 2006)

entspannen 130km, Sonnenschein, naja jedem das seine. 

wie sit es denn gelaufen beim rennen?

Stefan


----------



## Aison (26. März 2006)

smohr schrieb:
			
		

> entspannen 130km, Sonnenschein, naja jedem das seine.
> wie sit es denn gelaufen beim rennen?
> Stefan



Nicht sooo toll, war allerdings auch das erste XC-Rennen für mich, mag eher Marathons  Ich musste weit hinten starten (da es das erste Rennen (Swisspower Cup) dieser Saison war, deswegen war die Startreihenfolge eher zufällig). Naja und ich habs dann halt verbockt, schon mal nach dem Start eine gute Position herauszufahren. Da hing ich dann hinter paar anderen fest und konnte einfach fast nicht überholen (zuwenig power im uphill), downhill wäre ich aber garantiert schneller gewesen als die, bin fast verzweifelt   Dann kam noch dazu, dass ich gegen Schluss dachte, es komme noch eine Runde, dabei war es die letzte... Kannst dir ja selber denken dass ich dann noch nicht bis zum kotzen Gas gegeben habe, obwohl ich das hätte tun sollen  Dabei wäre ja alles schön auf den Anzeigetafeln gestanden 

Naja, man kann nicht alles erwarten, das nächste mal läufts besser  Aber es hat wirklich Spass gemacht und ich habe meine erste Erfahrung einholen können. Ist einfach geil, wenn da viele Leute am Steckenrand stehen und zujubeln und Fotografen in den Büschen liegen und knipsen, wenn man den Trail runterheizt und so  Das puscht so richtig. Ist halt nicht wie beim Marathon, wo man eine Strecke fährt, bei XC konzentrieren sich die Zuschauer auf die kurze Strecke.

Schlussendlich kam der 16. Platz (von 32 Klassierten und 38 gestarteten).

Achja, ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich 90min lang deutlich im anaeroben Bereich fahren kann und eine neue hfmax habe ich auch gemessen (+6 Schläge) ^^ Hatte doch schon diverse Leistungstests, aber so hoch kam dort der Puls nie   Ist halt nicht dasselbe, wie wenn man noch gepusht wird.

Fazit: So ein XC Rennen ist genial, auch wenn ich wegen meinem Greenhorn-Verhalten pro Runde locker 2min liegengelassen habe. Aber kommt Zeit kommt mehr Erfahrung  Ich startete zwar "nur" in einer Funkategorie, aber wer denkt, dort gehe es nicht bis zum letzten, der täuscht  Ich würde sogar mal behaupten, wenn man nicht regelmässig viel trainiert, wird man auch dort nicht annähernd eine Chance haben.

-Aison


----------



## smohr (26. März 2006)

He Aison, Gratulation!!! 
Wenn ich doch auch nur 9min nach dem ersten ins Ziel kommen würde!!! 

Wenn!! ich noch 20kg abnehme, hänge ich jeden ab 
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldozer (30. März 2006)

So jetzt hat auch bei mir die Schlammschlachtsaison begonnen. 

Bei mir vor der Tür entsteht ein Tunnel im Tagbau und dies ist das ideale Tummelfeld. Auf den Aushubhügeln (purer Lehm) lässt sich so alles üben was man will, allerdings nach Regen ist's lediglich mit einem älteren Bike empfehlenswert. Hier ein paar Bilder von einer kurzen Lehm-Session nach ner nächtlichen Ausfahrt; übrigens nach 10 m Lehmmatsch war das VR nicht mehr zu drehen, die Gabelbrücke wurde kurzum zum Lehmabstreifer.


----------



## blaubaer (30. März 2006)

viel vergnügen beim putzen wenn dies hart und trocken wird


----------



## Bulldozer (30. März 2006)

dem ist so, deshalb muss man es danach sofort reinigen, andernfalls kannst du es nur noch in den Brennofen tun und als Tonkunstwerk verhöckern


----------



## smohr (30. März 2006)

@Bulldozer
Auf der Baustelle haben die sicher auch ein Hochdruckreiniger...
Wenn die schon so Dreckhügel aufschütten und das Dorf halbieren
könnten die wenigsten dein bike reinigen...  
(Was noch sauber ist, sind die Bremsscheiben )

Muss sagen, sieht lecker aus 

Und was sieht man da... ne IBC Eigenbaulampe?

Stefan


----------



## Bulldozer (31. März 2006)

smohr schrieb:
			
		

> Und was sieht man da... ne IBC Eigenbaulampe?
> 
> Stefan



Yep, 35W Masterline ES in einem Jumbo Baumärt Spotlampengehäuse.


----------



## smohr (31. März 2006)

Die macht aber "schweinisch hell"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldozer (1. April 2006)

Dem ist so, aber da du ne Lupine (Edison?) hast, weisst du ja, gerade bei Entdeckungsfahrten, also unbekanntes Gebiet, kann es nicht hell genug sein!


----------



## blaubaer (1. April 2006)

von heute, es hat so schön angefangen, vom wetter her sonnenschein und blauer himmel  und trails vom feinsten





und geendet hats in einer riesen moorerei  





war ja nicht alleine   : @dantist 





die Bikes


----------



## Aison (1. April 2006)

rofl, blaubär


----------



## blaubaer (1. April 2006)

Aison schrieb:
			
		

> rofl, blaubär



auf die eine art finds ich so nicht mehr witzig  , da ich fast 1h brauchte bis die letzt ritze wieder sauber war, gescheige denn die socken, zum glück waren die hosen nicht imprägniert, sonst hätt sich noch mehr schlamm in den schuhen angesammelt  und diese schnellbräunung war auch nur von kurzer dauer


----------



## dantist (1. April 2006)

jaja nass macht Spass wie man so schön sagt... Aber da hörte der Spass wirklich auf, vorallem waren die Trails extrem rutschig und durchnässt bis auf die Unterhose steigt die Konzentration auch nicht gerade...  Ich war auf jeden Fall ganz schön erschrocken, als ich zuhause in den Spiegel schaute.


----------



## blaubaer (2. April 2006)

so heut mal die andere seite des matsches müssen kennenlernen 
trotz des super wetters  morgens um 10°°  





fahr im moment ja einen wirklich perfekten FR-Pneu aber auch bei dem ist irgend wann schluss mit gripp  bei dem matsch  





aber spass hat fast mehr gemacht als gestern, der dreck hat eine festere konsistenz und klebt viel besser


----------



## Aison (2. April 2006)

Also wenn es richtig matschig ist, fahre ich momentan jetzt den Maxxis Medusa 1.8 oder den Vredestein Tigerclaw 1.9. Damit bin ich jetzt wirklich noch nirgends stecken geblieben ^^   Sind allerdings CC Reifen, aber mit diesen fetten FR Pneus kann ich beim besten Willen nix anfangen. Da habe ich das Gefühl ständig zu schwimmen


----------



## blaubaer (2. April 2006)

Aison schrieb:
			
		

> Da habe ich das Gefühl ständig zu schwimmen



dann fängt ja der spass erst an  

oder mann hat sie oder mann hat sie nicht, die fahrtechnik


----------



## Aison (2. April 2006)

Ich denke halt immer, wie ich eine möglichst hohe Geschwindigkeit hinkriege  Es bringt mir gar nichts, wenn ich spulend und balancierend durch den Schlamm fahre und mich alle andere grinsend überholen  Habe ich beim letzten Rennen gesehen - die mitten fetten Reifen haben spätestens die 2. Runde einen riesen Bogen um das Schlammloch gemacht, während dem ich immer schön durchfahren konnte und so den einen oder anderen schnappen konnte.


----------



## Vazifar (7. April 2006)

nach meiner feierabendrunde, 1 tag nach der rückkehr des winters vom 5.4.06












... zum glück haben wir eine eigene waschmaschine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldozer (7. April 2006)

Die Haare sind aber nicht vom Biken grau, oder  

Bist du so gross oder ist das Bike so klein?


----------



## Subway (7. April 2006)

Muss wohl das Bike seines Enkels sein.  

Fredi


----------



## hubabuba (7. April 2006)

Immer diese frechen Appenzeller ...


----------



## Bulldozer (7. April 2006)

Subway schrieb:
			
		

> Muss wohl das Bike seines Enkels sein.
> 
> Fredi



Und du bist wohl das Kind des Enkels, richtig? Hey hier im Forum sind alle willkommen, sogar du


----------



## Subway (7. April 2006)

Bulldozer schrieb:
			
		

> Und du bist wohl das Kind des Enkels, richtig?



Hey, kein Problem, in dem Alter zahlt man nämlich bestimmt keine Steuern mehr. 

Fredi


----------



## Bulldozer (7. April 2006)

Subway schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, kein Problem, in dem Alter zahlt man nämlich bestimmt keine Steuern mehr.
> 
> Fredi



Sorry kann dir nicht folgen, bitte um Erklärung.


----------



## Subway (7. April 2006)

So schwer war der doch nicht. Ok, kleine Rechnung:

Steuern zahlen müsst ich ab 18. Als Kind seines Enkels, mal angenommen keiner hat vor seinem 18. Lebensjahr ein Kind auf die Welt gestellt, müsste Vazifar mindestens 18+18+18+18=72 Jahre alt sein damit ich selber als sein Urenkel 18 Jahre alt sein kann und somit Steuern zahlen müsste.

Du glaubst also Vazifar ist mindestens 72 Jahre alt? Seh ich das richtig so. 

Fredi


----------



## Vazifar (7. April 2006)

die haare habe ich nur grau gefärbt, weil die frauen so wahnsinnig drauf stehen - probiert's selber aus, wenn ihrs mir nicht glaubt


----------



## Bulldozer (7. April 2006)

@Subway

Du schriebst "in dem Alter zahlt man nämlich bestimmt keine Steuern mehr". 

"mehr" bedeutet man hat mal bezahlt. Wenn man jünger als 18 ist hat man aber noch nie Steuern bezahlt. Danach zahlt man bis zu seinem Tod, mit Erbschaftssteuern sogar darüber hinaus.

Übrigens mit "Und du bist wohl das Kind des Enkels" wollte ich eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass dein Kommentar nicht einer erwachsenen Reife entspricht.

@Vazifar,

Das nenn ich mal eine coole Taktik  Meine Frage wie gross du bist steht aber noch offen. 

Aber jetzt ist es Zeit ins WE zu gehen.

Allen viel Spass beim Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Subway (7. April 2006)

Bulldozer schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens mit "Und du bist wohl das Kind des Enkels" wollte ich eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass dein Kommentar nicht einer erwachsenen Reife entspricht.



Scherze die "einer erwachsenen Reife" entspringen sind nur leider meistens nicht sehr unterhaltsam. Solange nichts unter die Gürtellinie geht sollte eigentlich immer alles erlaubt sein was Spass macht, besonders auf einem Internet Forum.

Fredi


----------



## Bulldozer (7. April 2006)

Fredi,

Da gebe ich dir ja teilweise recht. Dein Kommentar kam bei mir aber ausgrenzend rüber. Selbst wenn es das Bike seines Enkels (15) wäre, ich hätte keine Probleme damit. Dann wäre er halt vielleicht irgendwo zwischen 60 und 70, na und!


----------



## natiturner (7. April 2006)

@ vazifar

Das Stummelschneeblech taugt offensichtlich nicht viel.


----------



## Aison (7. April 2006)

natiturner schrieb:
			
		

> @ vazifar
> Das Stummelschneeblech taugt offensichtlich nicht viel.



Gehört das nicht zu diesem fix-mount Gepäckträger?


----------



## Vazifar (7. April 2006)

genau - gehört zum gepäckträger:
https://www.veloplus.ch/shop/artikel_detail.asp?grp=4759

der hat neben den minimalen "schmutz-fang-eigenschaft" noch den nachteil, dass man die klemmung nicht aufklappen kann. d.h. zum entfernen des gepäckträgers muss das sattelrohr ganz herausgenommen werden, ist dafür aber äusserst preiswert.
das "richtige" sks mountainbike schutzblech vorne war ja eigentlich bei der "riese schweinerei" gestern auch überfordert, wie man an den gesprenkelten schienbeinen sehen kann 

ich bin übrigens 176 cm gross und 44 jahre alt. (meine grauen haare hatte ich schon mit 30, und das kommt nicht selten vor - kann also auch vieleicht auch einem von euch passieren     ) 

das bike ist dieses hier:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=47#ausstattung
in der grösse M (18,5") und es passt auch alles bestens. das velo sieht allerdings auf den fotos tatsächlich irgendwie klein gegenüber mir aus. ob das an der perspektive der aufnahme liegt, an der relativ langen regenjacke oder wo auch immer ...


----------



## Aison (7. April 2006)

Vazifar schrieb:
			
		

> an der perspektive der aufnahme liegt, an der relativ langen regenjacke oder wo auch immer ...



Liegt an der Regenjacke, die ist so gross und dominant, dass man sich automatisch unbewusst daran orientiert 

-Aison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Subway (7. April 2006)

Vazifar schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin übrigens 176 cm gross und 44 jahre alt. (meine grauen haare hatte ich schon mit 30, und das kommt nicht selten vor - kann also auch vieleicht auch einem von euch passieren     )



Ich kenn da einen, der wurde innerhalb kürzester Zeit grau ... mit 25.  

Wie auch immer, bei mir wird das kein Problem sein, nach meiner Schätzung hab ich in wenigen Jahren eh keine Haare mehr. Bin 30 und es fängt schon an. Ist so ne Vererbungsgeschichte aus der es keinen Ausweg gibt.

So wegen Ausgrenzung und so ... da sind wir schon bald zu zweit im "lass uns Greisen mimen" Klub. 

Fredi


----------



## smohr (7. April 2006)

Der Regenmantel wird woll knapp passen, da drunter steckt doch
ein "riese fätze" 

Aber sag mal, biste mit den nobby nic zufrieden?

Stefan


----------



## Aison (7. April 2006)

Ahhh, hab gerade den Wetterbericht geschaut, natürlich pisst es genau am Sonntag  Und genau dann hab ich mein Rennen  Das wird wieder ganz schlimm...

Aber hoffentlich gibts diesmal ein paar Bilder die ich dann hier reinstellen kann


----------



## smohr (7. April 2006)

schon hier geschaut?

Wünsche noch viel Spass beim Rennen(besser nicht Hals-und Beinbruch)

Stefan


----------



## Hoshi (7. April 2006)

So, tun wer wiedermal das Gequatsche unterbrechen und ein Bildchen posten.

Heute auf meiner Feierabendtour... (Region Schauenberg)






PS: meine Füsse brauchten etwa 15 Minuten bis sie wieder Gefühl hatten. Ob das gut ist?


----------



## Bulldozer (8. April 2006)

Hoshi schrieb:
			
		

> PS: meine Füsse brauchten etwa 15 Minuten bis sie wieder Gefühl hatten. Ob das gut ist?



Solange sie nicht so blau waren wie dein Bike wird's ihnen wohl nichts angetan haben. Ein Thema ist es allerdings schon, denn soweit mir bekannt ist kann durch immer wieder auftretende Unterkühlung von gewissen Gelenken (z.B. Knie) Arthrose entstehen. Aus diesem Grund trage ich wärmende Knieschoner und für Fuss- und Zehengelenke ziehe ich zumindest zwei Socken übereinander an.

Gruess,
Roger


----------



## Hoshi (8. April 2006)

Leider hätten auch zwei Paar Socken nichts gebracht. Denn ich hab mich ein wenig verfahren und wollte nicht den Weg zurück nehmen, also ging ich Querfeld durch den Wald und da musste ich ein paar Schneefelder durchqueren was meine Schuhe schlussendlich durchnässten und nicht mehr trockneten.

Und was lernt man aus der ganzen Aktion? Fahre nie einen Weg den du nicht 100% kennst. Oder zumindest sollte man den gleichen Weg wieder zurückfahren...


----------



## blaubaer (8. April 2006)

@aison wünsch dir viel spass beim rennen  

ich fuhr heute ein weglein das vormir nur etwa 4fuhren und so sah mein bike danach aus  






habs doch erst am Donnerstag abgestabt vom letzten samstag 


und wenn mann ein rennen fährt, sicher mit mehreren runden auf der gleichen strecke und mit weiteren schlammcatcher   wirds sicher auch lustig


----------



## Hoshi (8. April 2006)

lol, wenigstens weisst du, dass deine Federgabel noch funktioniert


----------



## smohr (8. April 2006)

Jo, die Gabel funktioniert 

Morgen ist bei mir wieder Kollegenrunde angesagt....
und morgen gibt es ja KEIN Regen 

Stefan
@Aison, auf die Bilder vom Rennen bin ich gespannt(Schlammcatching ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (9. April 2006)

@blaubär danke 
so, Rennen vorüber  Dein Bike sieht zu meinem nach dem Rennen ziemlich sauber aus  Eigentlich sah man gar nicht mehr, dass da noch ein Bike drunter war. Da war mindest 1-2cm Schlamm drauf, dass es ein Fully ist, konnte man gar nicht mehr erkennen. Der Bereich Dämpfer, Wechlser und Gelenk war nur noch 1 Stück 

Zum Rennen: Diesmal starteten wir am Tag nach der Elite Kategorie, d.h. die Strecke war schon ziemlich aufgewühlt. Über Nacht und während dem Rennen gab es Dauerregen. Die technischen Passagen konnte man nicht mehr fahren, sowie die meisten Uphils auch nicht mehr. Da hiess es dann mal laufen was das Zeugs hält  Dumm nur, dass man in diesen Laufpassagen ständig bis zum Knöchel im Schlamm versinkte. Auch die Downhills hatten es in sich, denn bremsen war ziemlich mühsam und am Ende die Kurve noch zu kriegen war auch nicht ganz ohne. Wenigstens landete man bei einem Sturz schön weich in 10-20cm Schlamm.
Für mich verlief das 2. Rennen so ziemlich durchzogen, diese äusserst extremen Verhältnisse waren total neu. Nach der ersten Runde ging der vordere Wechsler nicht mehr und nach der 2. Runde konnte ich hinten nur noch die grossen Gänge schalten. Vorne habe ich dann mal mit dem Schuh eins reingehaun, hat zwar meinen XTR Umwerfer runiniert, dafür war jetzt schön brav immer das mittlere Kettenblatt drin und ich konnte weiterfahren. Nur beschleunigen war so kaum mehr möglich, da die harten Gänge nicht mehr schalteten, da hab ich ziemlich Zeit liegen gelassen. Die Klickies gingen dank dem Schlamm auch nicht mehr, bin dann ständig von den Pedalen abgerutscht. Das nächste mal weiss ich: Vorher die Einrasthärte bisschen verringern  Und das mit dem Sehen war auch so eine Sache. Da auf der Brille auch enorm Schlamm klebte, musste ich sie dauernd abwischen, nur brachte das sehr wenig, nach 2sek war es wieder gleich  Irgendwie hat es sogar unter der Brille reingespritzt oder so, jedenfalls hatte ich eine zeitlang in beiden Augen ziemlich viel Sand drin, hab kaum noch was gesehen. Aber hey, es ging allen gleich  

Fazit: EINFACH GEIL, LOL   und Platz 15 für das 2. Rennen ist auch nicht so übel. http://www.swisspowercup.ch/sp-cup2006/2/res/fun herren.htm
Wenn sowas mal in eurer Gegend durchgeführt wird, einfach teilnehmen, man kann nicht mehr als Letzter werden 

-Aison


----------



## smohr (9. April 2006)

Regen und Sommerschuhe ist keine gute Kombination für meine Socken 





Stefan


----------



## Vazifar (9. April 2006)

ach so - dann bist du das auf dem foto da, Aison  :





gratz zu deiner guten platzierung 
heute war's ja nur für die wasserdichten. mit dem hund rausgehen hat mir schon gereicht  

wie wohl die weissen socken vom dem nachher ausgesehen haben


----------



## blaubaer (9. April 2006)

smohr schrieb:
			
		

> Regen und Sommerschuhe ist keine gute Kombination für meine Socken
> 
> 
> Stefan



auch ein grund wiso ich nie weisse socken zum biken anziehe  

so sah`s bei mir gestern aus, als ich bei mir runter schaute


----------



## Aison (9. April 2006)

Vazifar schrieb:
			
		

> ach so - dann bist du das auf dem foto da, Aison


HAha, ja, ungefähr so, nur dass es nicht so flüssig war, sonder eher ganz dick und träge


----------



## Bulldozer (10. April 2006)

@Aison,

Gratulation zur Platzierung. Deine Beschreibung lässt nur erahnen was das für ein Kampf war. Respekt! 

Wie haben sich übrigens die Schlammreifen bewährt? (Medusa oder Tigerclaw?)


----------



## Nazgul (10. April 2006)

Nach ein paar Fahrten in Boppard


----------



## blaubaer (10. April 2006)

Regen ... , 



Regen ... , 



Regen Sie sich nicht auf, es wird wieder besser Wetter   


war heute auch ne riesen sauerei, siehe anhang  

musste heute nur 3x die regenklomatten wechseln, aber immerhin halten die neuen schuhe dicht


----------



## Aison (10. April 2006)

Ich lass es momentan sein mit Biken, das Erkältungsrisiko ist mir definitif zu gross. Kann ich mir jetzt nicht leisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (10. April 2006)

Ich schliesse mich Aison an... 

@Blaubaer
Fussballer sind "weicheier"  

Stefan


----------



## Bulldozer (11. April 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> Regen ... ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na na, übertreibs mal nicht du hoffnungsloser Optimist*   Von wegen besser Wetter ...


Schnee ... , 


Schnee ... , 


Schnee, so weit das Auge reicht 


*Arbeitest du für Meteo Schweiz, denn die sagen fast so gut voraus wie du


----------



## Hoshi (11. April 2006)

Nazgul schrieb:
			
		

> Nach ein paar Fahrten in Boppard



Booa, so ein Demo9 will ich auch nicht reinigen müssen. Das wird ja ein riesen Gefummel bis das Dämpfergedöns wieder sauber ist...



			
				smohr schrieb:
			
		

> Fussballer sind "weicheier"



Ja, dem kann ich zustimmen  



			
				Bulldozer schrieb:
			
		

> Schnee, so weit das Auge reicht



Gestern war ich noch geschäftlich im Jura unterwegs und durfte mal meine Sommerreifen am Auto im Schnee testen  Die waren aber fast so gut wie die runden Winterdingens.

Und heute ist auch hier alles Weiss. Ich könnte gaaaaanz laut :kotz:


----------



## Nazgul (11. April 2006)

Hoshi schrieb:
			
		

> Booa, so ein Demo9 will ich auch nicht reinigen müssen. Das wird ja ein riesen Gefummel bis das Dämpfergedöns wieder sauber ist...


Es dauert schon so seine Zeit!!


----------



## Echo (11. April 2006)

Heute...ganz neu...
ich glaubs nicht! Da freut man sich über die grünen Wiesen und die Blümchen, die schon rausschauen und über den feinen Frühlingsduft in der Luft...und dann sowas!
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH


----------



## Hoshi (11. April 2006)

Man wohnt ja auch nicht freiwillig in Amden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nazgul (11. April 2006)

*SCHNEE IST UND BLEIBT ZUM KOT$EN​*


----------



## Subway (11. April 2006)

Hoshi schrieb:
			
		

> Man wohnt ja auch nicht freiwillig in Amden...



Hier in Bauma schauts leider auch nicht anders aus. 

Fredi


----------



## Hoshi (11. April 2006)

Nazgul schrieb:
			
		

> SCHNEE IST UND BLEIBT ZUM KOT$EN



koksen?


----------



## Echo (11. April 2006)

koten...


----------



## Nazgul (11. April 2006)

Ja ne is klar!!


----------



## blaubaer (11. April 2006)

wo hats schnee ???  bei uns nichts weit und breit 



> *Arbeitest du für Meteo Schweiz, denn die sagen fast so gut voraus wie du



ne ne, aber heute war bei uns gutes wetter, eine gute brise ging aber sonst sonnenschein   




ich riech den frühling


----------



## Aison (11. April 2006)

scheiss Schnee, scheiss Regen, scheiss Kälte


----------



## smohr (11. April 2006)

@Blaubaer

"Lis'l, ii hol dii mit dö draisine ab"(Melodie von"ii hol die mit dem Traktor ab") 
kommt mir da in den Sinn...


----------



## Subway (11. April 2006)

Vom Gesichtsausdruck aus eher: "3 ... 2 ... 1 ... und platt ist das Auto vom Chef!". 

Fredi


----------



## Bulldozer (12. April 2006)

@blaubaer,

Gab's im Baselbiet echt keinen Schnee und ist das Foto (von dir?) aktuell?

Gruess us dä no schneeriichä Zentralschwiiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hunter007 (12. April 2006)

@echo

ist das cyclo am schneeschieppen da unten auf der strasse... oder ist er am herd angebunden und koch....   kocht er ein leckeres ponyfilet... 

gruz und viel spass


----------



## cyclo (12. April 2006)

*@ hunter*
nein, das war nicht ich. Um die Zeit, als sie das fotografiert hat, hockte ich wohl schon im Geschäft und war mit Mühe dabei so zu tun als würde ich schwer arbeiten. 

Ponyfilet hatte ich in dem Fall auch nicht gekocht. Wenn du auf Echo's Pony anspielen willst; das kann man nicht essen. Der ist viel zu fett. Und du weisst ja, fettig essen ist nicht gut für unseren prachtvollen und überaus muskulösen Adoniskörper.  
Zudem ist das Pony mehr als nur praktisch um schwere Bikes auf schwer bezwingbare Berge zu schleppen. Ein Vorteil, den ich ungern aufessen möchte!  

Der Schnee ist bei uns auch schon bald wieder weg. Dank sei der Südseite! Ich hoffe am WE wird wieder einiges fahrbar sein. 
Echo vergnügt sich übrigens gerade im Tessin. :-( Da ist es wärmer. Sonniger. Besser. Und überhaupt....


----------



## blaubaer (12. April 2006)

Bulldozer schrieb:
			
		

> @blaubaer,
> 
> Gab's im Baselbiet echt keinen Schnee und ist das Foto (von dir?) aktuell?
> 
> Gruess us dä no schneeriichä Zentralschwiiz.



im oberen baselbiet gabs schon schnee und das reichlich, so wie ich hörte, aber hier nähe basel, kams nur vom himmel und bei 4-5° +  bliebs nicht lange am boden, 

ja das bild enstad gestern


----------



## smohr (12. April 2006)

@Subway
Mit dem Ding(TM3) dürfte das Auto vom Chef definitiv Platt sein 

@Blaubaer
Ist doch ne TM3? 

Stefan


----------



## blaubaer (12. April 2006)

smohr schrieb:
			
		

> @Subway
> Mit dem Ding(TM3) dürfte das Auto vom Chef definitiv Platt sein
> 
> @Blaubaer
> ...



nicht ganz, ist ein Tm IV 

und zum autos platt machen haben wir grösseres geschütz  wie z.b. die Am 843


----------



## smohr (12. April 2006)

Da schätze ich doch die gute alte ae 6/6 mit 120t 

Tm II / Handgeschaltet bin ich schon selber gefahren... 

Stefan


----------



## Subway (12. April 2006)

Ist mir egal ob Tm II, III oder IV, Hauptsache die Kamera läuft und der Film wird hier gepostet. 

Fredi

PS: Wenn wir schon beim zerstören sind ... schon mal einen Schalldämpfer für Panzer gesehen? --> http://baumert.cc/images/uploads/kanone.jpg


----------



## smohr (12. April 2006)

@Subway
Sieht ein bisschen pervers aus das Teil   

Stefan

P.S. so, nun postet wieder mal ein paar Bilder von euch im Schlamm


----------



## smohr (14. April 2006)

Leute, das ist ne Schweinerei... 



Mit dem Restschnee der da liegt wird mein Bike automatisch
immer wieder gesäubert.... 

So kann man ja gar kein dreckiges bike fotografieren  




Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoshi (14. April 2006)

Schnee hatten wir heute in der Region Winterthur zum Glück keinen mehr. Aber dafür halt viele Pfützen und Dreckpfade. 

Bike vom Kollegen




Gesicht vom Kollegen  




Spritz, spritz




und ich noch ein bisschen am Posen...


----------



## Bulldozer (15. April 2006)

*Dirty Biking*


----------



## Aison (15. April 2006)

Gestern war hier perfektes Wetter und ich habe wieder mal ein paar km GA1 mit dem RR gemacht, ganze 150 hats gegeben ^^ Kein Dreck und kein Schlamm, das kann ich dann nächstes Rennen noch genügend ertragen. Aber RR ist einfach schon langweilig im Vergleich zum Biken, hrhr  Aber was tut Mann nicht alles fürs Training 

-Aison wünscht allen viele Osterhasen


PS: Ich glaube ich gehe mal ein paar verstecken, ihr könnt sie dann mit dem Bike suchen gehen, hrhr


----------



## Subway (15. April 2006)

Aison schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich glaube ich gehe mal ein paar verstecken, ihr könnt sie dann mit dem Bike suchen gehen, hrhr



Ich hab gestern meinen Gabel Lockout-Hebel in der Nähe Sternenberg versteckt, geht lieber den suchen. 

Fredi

PS: Mit "versteckt" ist leider "verloren" gemeint, kann euch also keine weiteren Such-Tips geben.


----------



## Hoshi (15. April 2006)

Subway schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nähe Sternenberg...




Wie sieht es da Schneemässig aus?


----------



## Subway (15. April 2006)

In schattigen Bereichen, vor allem halt Nordhänge, liegt schon noch ein wenig Schnee, sollte aber mit dem Regen jetzt bis Anfang nächster Woche weg sein.

Fredi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juergets (15. April 2006)

Hoi zäme
Auch die Tössscheidi-Runde über d Wolfsgrueb ist noch nicht ganz zu fahren, im hinteren Teil bei der Tössscheidi liegt zum Teil noch 30-40 cm Schnee. Ich habe jedenfalls mein Bike auch bergabwärts noch geschoben.


----------



## blaubaer (16. April 2006)

so, heut nur knapp einer vollen fangopackung entgangen 

konnte noch das schlimmste verhindern 







das vorderrad und der schuh  






und dabei hat der weg so harmlos ausgesehen


----------



## Bulldozer (18. April 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> so, heut nur knapp einer vollen fangopackung entgangen
> 
> konnte noch das schlimmste verhindern



Dafür weisst du nach ein paar Metern fahren danach:
Wenn du mit mit Dreck beschleudert wirst hat der Reifen eine gute Selbstreinigung


----------



## blaubaer (20. April 2006)

letzte woche pfui, diese woche hui  

macht endlich wieder spass das biken, endlich wieder optimalen grip in den kurven, nicht immer (?) "dieses komm ich jetzt heil rum oder steh ich mit beiden rädern quer" vor der kurve  

und alles grüüünt und blüüht 


aber ein übles bildchen hab ich trotzdem noch 






letzte woche konnte mann noch durchfahren  , da war noch mehr wasser als schlamm, aber jetzt getrau ich mich nicht mehr, vorallem wird das ding immer tiefer und ohne schnorchel und taucherbrille würde es schwieriges herauskommen


----------



## smohr (20. April 2006)

Ja, richtiges Rohloff Sumpfloch 
Die Schlammlöcher werden leider immer weniger  ....
ist das das Ende dieses wundervollen Thread??? 

Stefan


----------



## cyclo (22. April 2006)

*@ smohr*
Nee, das ist nicht das Ende vom Thread. Auf der heutigen "Suche" nach Schlamm stiessen wir auf den Klöntaler See. Der hat zurzeit einen recht niedrigen Wasserpegel. 






Während ich da durch lief/fuhr nahmen die Reifen und alles drumherrum eine dreckige Gestalt an. 
Das sah dann so aus.


----------



## Echo (22. April 2006)

ich auch, ich auch...










und meins ist noch viiiel krasser dreckiger wie deins! Jawoool!


----------



## cyclo (22. April 2006)

meins war aber zuerst dreckig. Das zählt mehr.


----------



## smohr (22. April 2006)

He Leute fahrt die Fische nicht tot 

Sieht lecker aus, mit Zuckerguss 

Stefan


----------



## Bulldozer (24. April 2006)

@ cyclo & Echo,

Geile Bilder, krieg gerade Lust aufs Bike zu springen.

Gruess,
Roger

P.S.: Zur Zeit geht eine kurze aber heftige Magen-Darm Grippe um und ich wünsch sie echt keinem, vorallem auf einer Tour nicht. War beim Ausbruch am Samstag glücklicherweise zu Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (26. April 2006)

Bis zum Wochenende immer wieder REGEN!....
Das macht den Trail matschig und feucht,
dass es den Biker freut. 

Also langsam ist genug mit Regen.
Nicht wegen mir, ne meine Allerliebste wäscht die Kleider
und bringt meine schönen weissen Socken nicht mehr sauber  

Stefan

P.S. Gute Besserung Bulldozer...


----------



## blaubaer (26. April 2006)

smohr schrieb:
			
		

> und bringt meine schönen weissen Socken nicht mehr sauber



probiers mal mit schwarzen   
die kann man wochenlang anziehen, bei denen sieht man den dreck nicht


----------



## Subway (26. April 2006)

Falls einer ne schöne Schlamm Abfahrt sucht, vom Bachtel halb die "Bobbahn runter", dann aber dort wo es Richtung Ghöch abzweigt nicht die Bobbahn runter, sondern links eins weiter runter Richtung Berghof, Matt. War am Montag, also noch vor dem Regen, dort runter und der zweite Teil war doch recht schlammig, im unteren Teil mehr Bach als Weg, sollte also jetzt dank dem Regen ne reine Schlamm Abfahrt sein. 

Fredi

PS: Hatte leider meine Digicam nicht dabei und bis ich dann Zuhause angekommen bin war schon alles getrocknet und zum grossen Teil abgefallen durch weitere Downhill-Passagen.


----------



## smohr (26. April 2006)

Noch ein Bild vom letzten Sonntag...



das sind trails, da kannst auch schnorcheln 

Stefan

P.S. mit weissen Socken!!!


----------



## Bulldozer (27. April 2006)

smohr schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Besserung Bulldozer...



Merci, Stefan!

Wie erwähnt handelt es sich um eine heftige aber kurze Sache, man kann es deshalb auch als Entschlackung bezeichnen für die manch anderer sonst tagelang fastet  

Ja der liebe Regen. Gestern morgen ging ich noch ein bisschen bei der Baustelle Drops üben, heute leider undenkbar. Bei der Landung würde das Bike wohl direkt steckenbleiben.


----------



## Bulldozer (3. Mai 2006)

Welch herrlicher Tag doch heute ist, wo sich der Frühling von seiner besten Seite zeigt. Folgende Bilder, von der heutigen morgentlichen 1.5h-Tour,  dokumentieren einmal mehr die Vielfälltigkeit und Faszination dieses wunderbaren Sports.

Um Körper und Geist auf Touren zu bringen ein paar Drops zum Anfang (endlich mal droppen ohne Schweinerei nach der Landung) ...




 und etwas später den Geist beim Reh-Beobachten entspannen.


----------



## cyclo (3. Mai 2006)

*@ Bulldozer* 
ein leckeres Reh... :-D

Du hast morgens 1,5h Zeit zum Biken? Hast du frei oder 'nen beneidenswerten Job?


----------



## Bulldozer (3. Mai 2006)

cyclo schrieb:
			
		

> *@ Bulldozer*
> ein leckeres Reh... :-D




Pfoten weg, das ist meins!  



			
				cyclo schrieb:
			
		

> *
> Du hast morgens 1,5h Zeit zum Biken? Hast du frei oder 'nen beneidenswerten Job?*


*

Ich bin Fühaufsteher (5:45) und hab flexible Arbeitszeit. Ob Supporter von medizinischen Diagnostikgeräten ein beneidenswerten Job ist häng wohl von den Vorlieben ab. Mir gefällts.*


----------



## smohr (3. Mai 2006)

Last es noch ein bisschen essen, sieht noch mager aus
(ich lad mich schon mal zum essen ein....)

@Bulldozer
05:45, früh?? da sitzt ich schon fast 20Min aufm Bike
(ich will ja nich angeben )

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldozer (5. Mai 2006)

Stefan,

Sooo früh, Respekt  Nennt man das Schlafbiken  

Gruess,
Roger


----------



## smohr (5. Mai 2006)

@Bulldozer

 Man könnt "PYjamaride" nennen 
Ist ja nur der Weg zur Arbeit. Um 0520-0530 gehts meistens los.
Ich mach mal Fotos vom Sonnenaufgang für die "späteraufstehenden" 

Dafür kann ich dann gleich nach Feierabend los wie D'Wildsau.
Ich könnt ja nächste Woche mal über Uitikon-Mutschellen nach Hause
düsen (mitZaunPfahlwink)  

Stefan

Edit: hab grad deine Beitragszeit gesehen!!! auch bisschen früh(schlaflosenächte?)


----------



## Bulldozer (8. Mai 2006)

smohr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach mal Fotos vom Sonnenaufgang für die "späteraufstehenden"



gute idee und post sie hier



			
				smohr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnt ja nächste Woche mal über Uitikon-Mutschellen nach Hause
> düsen (mitZaunPfahlwink)



Mach das, leider bin ich zur Zeit recht eingespannt, aber wann würdest du wo in etwa vorbeifahren?



			
				smohr schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: hab grad deine Beitragszeit gesehen!!! auch bisschen früh(schlaflosenächte?)



Nicht wirklich. Ich stehe in etwas immer gleichfrüh auf, ist das Wetter mies und/oder sehr viel Arbeit steht an, dann geht's halt nicht aufs Bike sondern zur Büetz.

Guete Start id neu Wuchä,
Roger


----------



## smohr (12. Mai 2006)

So, eigentlich wollte ich jetzt von heute morgen den Sonnenaufgang reinstellen...
Aber irgendwie ist mir das Foto abhanden gekommen 

Und weil heut Freitag ist und mein Junior Sporttag hatte, bin ich erst jetzt
aus dem Spital zurück . Er hat sich die linke Elle so entzweit, dass man
unter Vollnarkose die beiden Teile mit Draht wieder zusammen gebunden hat.
Dabei ist nicht mal Freitag der 13. 

Was soll's, morgen kann er wieder nach Hause wenn alles I.O. ist.
Jetzt steht es 1:0 für ihn, ich hab mir bis Jetzt  noch nichts gebrochen.

schönes Weekend
Stefan


----------



## Aison (13. Mai 2006)

Autsch, ich wünsche ihm gute Besserung    Was das Zeugs brechen an geht, steht es 3:1 für mich gegen ihn ^^ Hatte schon mal einen 90° Winkel im rechten Vorderarm 
Achjo und meine Mutter ist mit mir oder meinem Bruder alle paar Monate zum Arzt gefahren, um irgendwas zu nähen. Irgendwelche Nähte gehörten bei mir zur Standardbekleidung, als ich noch jünger war 

-Aison


----------



## Hoshi (14. Mai 2006)

nach ca. 5 Minuten Spass haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (14. Mai 2006)

ist`s in Filzbach soo dreckig ???


----------



## cyclo (14. Mai 2006)

hatte ja ordentlich drauf geregnet


----------



## Hoshi (14. Mai 2006)

Ja war schon recht schlammig und halt klebrig. Hat heute Nachmittag auch noch zu regnen begonnen.


----------



## cyclo (14. Mai 2006)

Regen? Da habe ich aber nichts mitbekommen. Weder in Amden noch in der Braunwaldgegend.   (Drecksbilder kommen später  )


----------



## Hoshi (14. Mai 2006)

Ja so richtigen Regen! Von oben... so ca. um 16.15 hat es für 10 Minuten geregnet. Und auch davor hat es immer wieder mal getröpfelt...


----------



## blaubaer (14. Mai 2006)

wollte eigentlich morgen nach filzbach, aber wenns dort so dreckig ist, machts das glaub nicht so spass, da ich weiss dass meine pneus im matsch nicht die besten sind


----------



## cyclo (14. Mai 2006)

*@ Hoshi*


> Ja so richtigen Regen! Von oben...


Das ist ja mal was ganz Verrücktes...  

Meine Dreckbilder von heute. Nicht ganz so spektakulär wie von Hoshi, aber es genügt.  

vorher:






ein bisschen später:





kurz vor nachher:





Nachher:
-> kein Bild weils ja nicht mehr dreckig ist, sondern sauber. 
Saubere Bikes haben hier nichts verloren.  

Gruss,
Cyclo


----------



## Bulldozer (15. Mai 2006)

Hoshi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja so richtigen Regen! Von oben... so ca. um 16.15 hat es für 10 Minuten geregnet. Und auch davor hat es immer wieder mal getröpfelt...



Kann ich nur bestätigen, kam etwa um diese Zeit von Elm zurück, wo's auch nicht besser war.


----------



## Vazifar (15. Mai 2006)

hab auch wieder mal was für diesen beitrag:







nicht furchtbar dreckig aber hart(näckig):
zuerst hats  auf der tour geregnet, danch wurden bike und beine in mehreren waldpassagen mit einer zarten fangopackung versehen, und am schluss hats das ganze bei wunderbarem sonnenschein so richtig schön festgebacken


----------



## Backyard Racer (18. Mai 2006)

o oooh... erster post im schweizerforum und gleich offtopic...  *duck* *renn*

ich will doch auch mitspielen hier aber hab noch nicht so viele bikefotos. aber auch das war schon genauso dirty, versprochen...!!!  











hoffe ihr habt trotzdem gefallen an den pics. das nächste mal knipse ich mein bike wenns dreckich ist. hab ich bis jetzt noch nie gemacht weil ich mich an heftigere sauereien gewöhnt bin...

trotzdem hallo erstmal  

ride on.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (22. Mai 2006)

da kommt mir das volksbikerennen in thal in den sinn...  

so richtig zum dreck fressen... da kann man nachher das bike als kressezucht brauchen...  

und dann noch ein wörtchen an all die canyon biker, mit schutzblech und diesen üüüüblen veloplus gepäckträgern: 

...

ich glaub ihr könnts euch denken! schade ums bike!!! was schleppt ihr denn alles auf eure touren mit, damit ihr so ein gepäckklunker montieren müsst??? oder habt ihr so einen fragilen rücken, dass der keinen rucksack tragen kann? tstststst. kauft euch ein tourenrad! oder ein lady citybike mit körbchen.  

nein, ist nicht soooooo böse gemeint. aber doch ernst.


----------



## smohr (22. Mai 2006)

Aber löösns, fährt ein schwarzes Bike mit weisser Trinkflasche und blauem
Deckel. Dass können wir doch nicht ernst nehmen? 

hast es aber schön eingemodert 
Ich sehe, du hast die richtige "Konsistenz" abgewartet und dann
zugeschlagen 

Finde schon wieder meine Fotos mit "dreckbeinenweissesocken" nicht 

Stefan

P.S. nicht alle haben ein bike zum rumracen.... manche brauchen es auch für
den Arbeitsweg...


----------



## löösns (23. Mai 2006)

das weiss der flasche ist passend zur startnummer und das blau passt zum trikot!  
aber das konntest du ja nicht wissen. ausser ich wäre am rennen an dir vorbeigezogen...  

und zum PS: mein bike ist auch nicht ausschlisslich zum rumracen... eigentlich für alles. tour, race, freeride light und fürn arbeitsweg. hab zuwenig geld um für jeden einsatzbereich ein eigenes bike zu kaufen. und übrigens auch zu wenig, um meine flaschen der bikefarbe anzupassen. meine flaschen sind alles sponsorenbeiträge von rennen...  

so ihr drecksäulis, waida so!


----------



## Bulldozer (23. Mai 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> tstststst. kauft euch ein tourenrad! oder ein lady citybike mit körbchen.





			
				löösns schrieb:
			
		

> mein bike ist auch nicht ausschlisslich zum rumracen... *eigentlich für alles*. tour, race, freeride light und *fürn arbeitsweg*. hab zuwenig geld um für jeden einsatzbereich ein eigenes bike zu kaufen.



Merkst du eigentlich nicht was für einen Mist du zusammenschreibst und dich dabei noch selbst in deinen Aussagen verstrickst. Kauf dir doch selbst ein tourenrad! oder ein lady citybike mit körbchen. Oder noch besser, passt wohl mehr zu dir, ein Dreirad mit Stützrädern, nur zur Sicherheit, man weiss ja nie bei so Kiddies wie dir  

Ach ja, wenn dir das Traildevils Forum so gefällt, dann beibt doch einfach da. Dieses Forum dankt's dir!


----------



## smohr (23. Mai 2006)

Leute, wenn ihr voll eingmodert seid und die Fotos hier reinstellt,
ist mir jedes bike/rr recht.

Ausgenommen sind da welche die mit Motoren
"beschei$en"(anzünden will ) wollen......

Stefan

P.S. ironietags vergessen??


----------



## Vazifar (23. Mai 2006)

hmm ... ich glaub ich weiss jetzt wie sich die armen kids auf dem pausenplatz fühlen, deren look nicht dem gültigen style mit nike-turnschuhen und fubu-käppi entspricht.  

seis drum - ich werd meinen uncoolen gepäckträger-rucksack trotzdem drauf lassen


----------



## smohr (23. Mai 2006)

In Vazifar's "Kofferraum" ist ne Minibar
und Backyard Racer bringt jeweils den Nachschub!! 

ABER, dass müssen ja nicht alle wissen 

Stefan

P.S. suche immer noch meine Fotos zum upload


----------



## löösns (24. Mai 2006)

@bulldozer: atme mal ruhig druch und mach nicht gleich son lärm hier. lies mal fazifars komment. der hat meine ironie verstanden.   ist nicht jeder gleich gut im leseverständnis. fahr du mit gepäckträger, und ich lächle wenn ich dich seh... ok?


----------



## Bulldozer (24. Mai 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> @bulldozer: atme mal ruhig druch und mach nicht gleich son lärm hier. lies mal fazifars komment.



Sein Name ist *Vazifar* und bezüglich Lärm seh ich's eben ein bisschen anders als du, denn der kam ursprünglich von dir. Zuerst lässt du dich über den Gepäckträger aus und stellst dann die Forderung, dass er ein dem Einsatz entsprechendes Fahrrad kaufen soll, schreibst aber etwas später "hab zuwenig geld um für jeden einsatzbereich ein eigenes bike zu kaufen". Ah, du glaubst also der einzige auf dieser Welt zu sein, dem es so ergeht. Du armer Teufel, ich krieg gleich Mitleid.



			
				löösns schrieb:
			
		

> nein, ist nicht soooooo böse gemeint. aber doch ernst."


Ironie ist natürlich interpretationssache aber ich lese doch da tatsächlich es sei dir ernst, oder  nicht?



			
				löösns schrieb:
			
		

> fahr du mit gepäckträger, und ich lächle wenn ich dich seh... ok?



Dann lächle mal schön, denn du wirst keinen finden , hab ich ja auch nie geschrieben, das nur so zum Thema "leseverständnis"


Hab soeben gesehen, dass du im traildevils Fred  die Frage stellst:


			
				löösns schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss nicht, irgendwie scheinen mich einige falsch zu verstehen.


Ja das scheint auch in diesem Fred so zu sein. Liegt wohl an dem verwendeten Wortschatz und vielleicht an deinem etwas seltsamen und überheblich wirkenden Schreibstil. Aus diesem Grund verstehe ich dich auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (24. Mai 2006)

in diesem thema sollten eigentlich viele bilder drin sein, aber das muss ich jetzt doch noch loswerden ..  



			
				löösns schrieb:
			
		

> lies mal fazifars komment. der hat meine ironie verstanden.



ähm ... es tut mir leid das so deutlich zu sagen, aber das stimmt nicht.  bulldozer hat da schon recht.

ich wollte mit meinem kommentar eigentlich etwas "feiner"  ausdrücken, dass mich der "ton", wie du das mit dem gepäckträger rübergebracht hast , schon etas gestört hat. insbesondere der vergleich mit dem lady-cytibke usw. fand ich kindisch.
das mit dem "fein" ausdrücken ist mir aber nicht gut (oder zu gut ?) gelungen, da es bei dir nicht angekommen ist - sry

trotzdem - nix für ungut.


----------



## Bulldozer (25. Mai 2006)

Genau Vazifar, lassen wir mal wieder Bilder sprechen. Hab soeben den Nobby Nic in 2.25 unter verschiedensten Bedingungen testen können. Zuletzt wieder auf den obligaten Tagbautunnelaushubhüglen von wo das Bild stammt. Das momentane Fazit über den Nobby Nic ist durchwegs positiv und sollte einer von euch gerade einen neuen Satz Reifen kaufen wollen dann kann ich ihn auf jeden Fall empfehlen.

Gruess,
The real Bulldozer


----------



## smohr (26. Mai 2006)

Hab meine Speicherkarte wieder gefunden, Hurra

Sonnenaufgang am 17. Mai(Richtung Kloten) und Heimweg 







Stefan

P.S. hab auch den Nobby 2.25" drauf seit 2Monaten und bin zufrieden mit


----------



## löösns (28. Mai 2006)

ok, ich entschuldige mich hiermit herzlichst und höflichst für meine aussagen bezüglich schutzblechen, gepäckträgern und anderen anbauteilen. ich wollte niemanden persönlich beleidigen, kränken oder dessen ehre verletzen. tut mir aufrichtigst leid. ich hoffe das thema ist nun erledigt und alle schuld vergeben. danke. 
(keine ironie enthalten.)


----------



## Hoshi (30. Mai 2006)

Von meiner heutigen, kleinen Feierabendtour auf den Schauenberg, inkl. Hagel, Regen, Gewitter und Sonnenschein...


----------



## smohr (30. Mai 2006)

Petrus hat mich lieb 

Morgens um 0600, Regen was das Zeug hält 
Duschen umziehen, Kaffeetrinken 0705: Blauer Himmel und Sonne 
Mittag Starker Regen und Hagel. Nach 10min Sonnenschein 
Hab ich den April verschlafen??? 
1630 Heimweg leichter Regen 5min, Sonnenschein 5min, und dasselbe von vorn!!
Auf dem letzten 3km haut es wieder runter wie morgens um 0600, obwohl hier
die Strassen gerade noch ganz trocken war 

(was macht man nicht alles für Forum/Thread  )










Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n70tester (30. Mai 2006)

ist schon Klasse und hast Steckschutzbleche von SKS, die 100 % Dirt Protection garantieren: LAch!


----------



## Hoshi (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo? Es scheint, dass du die Schutzbleche wohl nicht kennst. Klar sind die Schutzbleche zu kurz, dass sie auch für die Füsse und Schienbeine etwas Schutz bringen würden, dafür bist von den Hüften aufwärts überhaupt nicht dreckig! 

Das nächstemal erst informieren und ausprobieren und dann urteilen...


----------



## blaubaer (31. Mai 2006)

@smohr :  das erste bild ist ja sowas von gestellt   
war sicherlich nicht einfach da mit sauberen weissen socken davon zu kommen


----------



## smohr (31. Mai 2006)

@Blaubaer
Erst bin ich durchgefahren, wie bei allen anderen Schlammlöchern auch 
Und dieses war früher mal 50cm tief. Damals bin ich mittig steckengeblieben 
darum das Foto und weil ich alleine unterwegs war, musste ich noch ein Stein
unter die linke Pedale legen, damit es schön steht 

Ich fahr übrigens bei Regenwetter meistens mit "Schutzplastikteilen" rum.
1. Hab ich nicht gerne, wenn frischer Pferdedung in die Fresse fliegt  
2. Hat es mir meine bessere Hälfte ans Herz gelegt, sonst darf ich die Kleider
    selber waschen   

Stefan

P.S. Ein paar weisse Socken haben jetzt trotz waschen den klassischen braunen
      WM Streifen zwischen Schuhen und Beinlingen


----------



## n70tester (31. Mai 2006)

@Hoshi

klar kenne ich die Bleche. Natürlich steht da 100 % DIRT Protection.

100 % heißt nicht, dass es erst ab der Hüfte 100% Schutz bietet. Also bleib mal schön locker! 

Oder sind das andere Bleche bei euch in der Schweiz


----------



## GTruni (31. Mai 2006)

Habe im Moment kein Problem mit dem Dreck...


----------



## GTruni (31. Mai 2006)

warum?


siehe Anhang...


----------



## Bulldozer (31. Mai 2006)

oha, das sieht aber übel aus. von wo und wann?


----------



## blaubaer (31. Mai 2006)

GTruni schrieb:
			
		

> warum?
> 
> 
> siehe Anhang...



das sind aber nicht etwa frische bilder ? wenn doch von wo ??


----------



## GTruni (31. Mai 2006)

Nö, das ist noch eine Erinnerung an den Februar...


Notprogramm:
- Bike verladen (Schwiegervater wohnt am Comersee)
- Route Julier, Maloja (am Gotthard harzt heute etwas)
- das GT montieren
- Sonne geniessen

und tschüsss... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (2. Juni 2006)

@GTruni
Ja, ja, Comersee sollte man haben der beim Schwiegervater liegt(oder anders?)   

War heute im Dschungel unterwegs... 

Auch da hat es nur Schlamm- und Wasserloecher und zugewachsene Trails... 
Trail oberhalb Würenlos


Gubrist Trail




Stefan

P.S. Gubrist im Winter


----------



## blaubaer (11. Dezember 2006)

von gar nicht mal so tief ausgegraben, wie gewünscht ...

die schlammschlacht kann beginnen  

vom vorletzten WE 





vom sonntag 




was ich mich im nachhinein frag, wie der schnee auf das oberrohr kam ??


----------



## Bulldozer (11. Dezember 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:


> was ich mich im nachhinein frag, wie der schnee auf das oberrohr kam ??



Wenn du die Erklärung gefunden hast, vielleicht kannst du mir dann sagen, wieso der Boden ab und zu auf meinen Helm fällt


----------



## Hoshi (11. Dezember 2006)

@blaubaer
Sind das die neuen weissen exklusiven und schier unzahlbaren Holle-Leichtbaufelgen?


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Dezember 2006)

Hoshi 
Ich will doch auch Schneebiken!!


----------



## blaubaer (12. Dezember 2006)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Wenn du die Erklärung gefunden hast, vielleicht kannst du mir dann sagen, wieso der Boden ab und zu auf meinen Helm fällt



nene, hatte keinen sturz   warscheinlich kommts vom (zu)schnellfahren im tiefschnee  



Hoshi schrieb:


> @blaubaer
> Sind das die neuen weissen exklusiven und schier unzahlbaren Holle-Leichtbaufelgen?



die bekommt man erst ab gewissen m.ü.M, genauso wie die eisgekühlten super-verzögerungs-alles-vertreibenden-(Quuuuiiiittsch)Hayesbremsen,
unglaublich was 5biker mit 10bremsen für krach machen können   das Wild in dieser gegend ist entweder geflüchtet oder jetzt taub


----------



## Bulldozer (12. Dezember 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:


> nene, hatte keinen sturz   warscheinlich kommts vom (zu)schnellfahren im tiefschnee



Yep, denn die Erklärung dürfte einfach sein. Lenkt das VR seitlich ein dann prallt der Schnee nicht mehr ans Unterrohr sondern schleudert hoch. Durch die Fahrt sammelt sich der Schnee dann auf dem Oberrohr an. Gut zu sehen beim Sitzrohrstummel.


----------



## Bulldozer (17. Dezember 2006)

Kleider nach gestrigem Niteride, heute morgen und getrocknet.


----------



## smohr (22. Dezember 2006)

So, endlich mal Zeit genommen, um den Schlamm(schon trocken) vom
letzten Sonntag nachzuschieben / Lägern Hochwacht Südabfahrt...




Hab das allerdings erst am Mittwoch fotografiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (22. Dezember 2006)

Federweg hast du aber nicht viel genutzt


----------



## smohr (22. Dezember 2006)

ist auch frisch aus der garage....


----------



## AmmuNation (31. Dezember 2006)

Alles am Singletrail Uetliberg eingefangen 
Der Schlamm war verdammt Zäh, habs aber trotzdem geschafft den ganzen Mud aufs Bike zu kleben 








Am Morgen früh wars noch relativ trocken...


----------



## Vazifar (1. Januar 2007)

Gestern nach einer anstrengenden Passage an der Nordseite der Lägern:










Ihr könnt euch vorstellen, was passierte, als es später dann wieder bergab ging


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Januar 2007)

Wahrscheinlich alles knirschend zwischen den Zähnen gehabt?


----------



## smohr (1. Januar 2007)

Sieht aus wie die "Mousse o chokkola" vom Silvester


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (4. Januar 2007)

Alles Klar...
Um was ging es jetzt gleich in diesem Thread?
Ach ja um d'riese Schweinerei Bildergalerie

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## smohr (4. Januar 2007)

So gleich wider ein Bildchen


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Januar 2007)

Wo hast du all den schönen Schlamm her, Stefan?! Mehr davon 

Die nächste Sauerei die ihr von mir sehen werdet, wird zu 99.9% sicher auf dem Canyon Nerve XC6.0 stattfinden, da es nächste Woche hier steht und mein altes Rad so ziemlich auseinanderfliegt... da möchte ich nicht mehr solche Aktionen machen


----------



## Vazifar (9. Januar 2007)

wer meint solche bilder gibts nur bei mountainbikern täuscht sich gewaltig  





bild: vom radquer steinmaur vom letzten sonntag. kurzer bericht und mehr davon hier:
http://vazifars-blog.veloblog.ch/post/14/338


----------



## Aison (9. Januar 2007)

Eh, Lukas


----------



## AmmuNation (9. Januar 2007)

Bremst das ding noch?!


----------



## smohr (9. Januar 2007)

Wer bremst verliert

Leider hatte ich schon was anderes am WE, wäre auch gerne hin...
Nur um die zu schauen wie die sich einsauen 

@Aison
warste auch dabei?


----------



## Aison (9. Januar 2007)

Man sieht schon, ihr wart noch nie an so einem richtige Schlammrennen  Da ist das Bild oben mit Lukas Winterberg noch harmlos  Lustig wird es wenn man 10-20cm im Schlamm versinkt (so gewesen letztes Jahr in Reinach oder Hägglingen).

@smohr
Nein, ich fahre kein Quer, würde mich aber interessieren mal am Start zu sein. Ich kenne allerdings ein paar Jungs vom Quer, da sie im Sommer auch ab und zu an einem CC MTB Rennen anzutreffen sind.

gruss


----------



## smohr (9. Januar 2007)

Dachte nur, siehst ja nach den CCrennen im Frühling in etwa gleich aus

Beim ersten mal hinschauen hab ich gleich an mein erstes Bike gedacht...
keine Federung, Cantilever bremsen nur Lenker und Laufräder sahen doch
anders aus...

Schade, ich habs nich mehr *seufz*


----------



## AmmuNation (14. Januar 2007)

Uetliberg am Samstag... Matsch 

Ok, Kabelführung für Sigma ist Suboptimal und jaaaa verdammt, es ist eine RST-Richtige Scheiss Teile Gabel... aber sie hat bisher nicht gebrecht! 
Das Foto was mich beim Schlauchwechseln zeigt (mit einem zugegebenermassen beschissenen Blick  ) lasse ich hier mal weg. 





Pflotsch. Und ernstoch Swissstop Schleichwerbung...  Hier sieht man auch schön, mit was für Rennreifchen ich mich auf den Trail traue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (15. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Das Foto was mich beim Schlauchwechseln zeigt (mit einem zugegebenermassen beschissenen Blick  ) lasse ich hier mal weg.



nur keine scheu  wir wollen auch spass an der sache haben  
das ist ein grund wiso ich ein schlauchlossystem fahr, hab damit, seit ichs hab, keine plattfüsse mehr und fahr ja nicht gerade harmlos und mit viel luft (vo. 1.5 hi. 1.8bar)


----------



## AmmuNation (15. Januar 2007)

Jo näi! Kannst mich meinetwegen Live dabei begutachten, aber Fotos??  Überzeugt mich. Ich lass mir grad die Haare wachsen und im moment bin ich beim 60er-Look a la Ringo Starr :kotz:

Wir haben an dem Samstag 3 Plattfüsse geholt. Zuvor musste ich nie unterwegs einen Schlauch wechseln. 

Der erste war zugegeben ganz allein meine Schuld. Mit Anlauf an eine hohe Kante bei der AVIA Tankstelle Burgwies/Wetlistrasse, VR gehoben aber mit HR an die Kante geknallt. Dann gleich einen Schlauch bei Powerbike um die ecke geholt. Dann hatte ich wieder einen dabei.

Der ziemlich neue Schwalbeschlauch (nummer 2...) war im normalen Fahrbetrieb auf dem Trail. 

Also den frisch gekauften Schlauch reingemacht.

Danach hatte Kollege platten - keine Schläuche mehr. Den Nummer2 konnte ich mit Patches flicken, da er nur ein kleines Löchlein hatte... Glück im Unglück!! Always wear a schlauch, äähm helmet.


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Februar 2007)

Heute eine Schicke Tour von Bucheggplatz via Gubrist, Altberg, Lägern (korrigiert mich wenn falsch  ) gemacht mit smohr, Aison und kerberos.
War eine ziemliche Schweinerei, aber bis zu Hause auf dem Asphalt leider schon alles Abgefahren.
Von der Strecke gibts leider keine Fotos, aber mit dem Bike kann ich dienen. 
Und ja, es steht hier in der Wohnung, hat mich angeschissen erst noch in die Garage zu gehen  das wird später geputzt. Ist eh alles festgetrocknet und nicht feucht, somit wird die Bude nicht gross verschmutzt.


----------



## smohr (3. Februar 2007)

Da fehlt aber einiges... mind. 5kg allein auf der Lägern

Das nächste mal gehen wir zu blaubear ne Runde drehen...
er muss für alle Fälle dafür sorgen, das der Matsch genug haftet


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Februar 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber einiges... mind. 5kg allein auf der Lägern
> 
> Das nächste mal gehen wir zu blaubear ne Runde drehen...
> er muss für alle Fälle dafür sorgen, das der Matsch genug haftet



Ich sagte ja, dass leider alles auf dem Asphalt weggeschleudert wurde 
Immerhin wars ab dem Fuss der Lägern nur noch Strasse. Und der heimweg von Aison und mir ein stück weit Kiesweg, aber ohne Schlamm.
Regensdorf bis hierhin ist nicht gerade wenig und reicht, um das Bike blitzeblank zu kriegen, wie meine Fotos zeigen.


----------



## blaubaer (4. Februar 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Das nächste mal gehen wir zu blaubear ne Runde drehen...
> er muss für alle Fälle dafür sorgen, das der Matsch genug haftet



wiso zieht mann mich jetzt auch noch mit in den matsch ?? 

@AmmuNation hat sich scon recht mühe gegeben 

meins wird heute   sicherlich auch wieder eine ordentliche fangopackung abbekommen, war Samstag schon etwas mit dem DH`ler unterwegs, und hab mir mal einen kleinen vorgeschmack geholt, gar nicht so einfach mit 20kg bike "über"  weichen schlammigen boden zu fliegen, wenn mann abdrücken will, saugt eim den boden mehr ein als dass es in die luft geht


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Februar 2007)

Wir haben uns alle mühe gegeben. 
Aison war der knüller  hinten fast kein Profil mehr und überall wo ers beim ersten mal nicht hochgeschafft hat, hat er Anlauf geholt und gespult wie ein Züritram im Herbst 

Es steht übrigens immernoch so dreckig rum, vielleicht fahr ich morgen auf den Üetzgi, nochmal Schlammen gehen


----------



## Aison (4. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wir haben uns alle mühe gegeben.
> Aison war der knüller  hinten fast kein Profil mehr und überall wo ers beim ersten mal nicht hochgeschafft hat, hat er Anlauf geholt und gespult wie ein Züritram im Herbst



Tja, nur so lernt mans  Immer schön brav wiederholen


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Tja, nur so lernt mans  Immer schön brav wiederholen



Dann wär ich die Lägern erst recht nicht hochgekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (4. Februar 2007)

vom heute, wie kleine kinder spielten wir im matsch  











es gibt nichts besseres als gute schlammreifen, da machts grad doppelt spass


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Februar 2007)

Uetliberg heute, bestimmt 25kg mit dem Schlamm da drauf 







Später:


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Februar 2007)

Ouh, Bärli, hab deine Fotos erst jetzt gesehen. 

Jöö, Goldig. Die kleinen Kinder spielen im Matsch 
Der Gesichtsausdruck auf dem ersten Foto ist Gold wert!


----------



## Aison (4. Februar 2007)

@AmmuNation klein-klein: Idiotenstellung ^^  

Edit: Hab ich jetzt jemanden beleidigt  war nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Februar 2007)

Hö?
Ich ich hab zuerst gedacht der post war von Blaubaer  wegen dem Avatar.. verdammt, nehmt mal das ganze rotweiss da raus!


----------



## blaubaer (10. Februar 2007)

war heute morgen mal kurz unterwegs, bis es anfing zu regnen  






die kette vor der reinigung  





und nach der reinigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

Muss man sich eigentlich sorgen machen wenn die Kette vor sich hinrostet? 

Wenn ich abgespritzt hab lass ichs immer mind 2h Abtrocknen, bevor Brunox und Kettenöl kommt.. und dann ist die Kette an den Laschen aussen schon Braun 
Ernsthaft, kommt das gut?  Wenn ich auf die nasse Kette Öl draufgeb, bringts ja nix.


----------



## Aison (10. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Muss man sich eigentlich sorgen machen wenn die Kette vor sich hinrostet?



Ich öle meine Kette immer vor Gebrauch und nie nach dem Putzen. Ok, ich lass sie nach dem Putzen auch nie auf dem Bike. Das bisschen Flugrost schadet rein gar nix, einfach vor dem ölen kurz wegwischen


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Ich öle meine Kette immer vor Gebrauch und nie nach dem Putzen. Ok, ich lass sie nach dem Putzen auch nie auf dem Bike. Das bisschen Flugrost schadet rein gar nix, einfach vor dem ölen kurz wegwischen



Ich spritz das Bike einfach von oben bis unten mit dem Schlauch ab. Den Rahmen mit einem schärferen Strahl als die empfindlicheren Teile.

Und die Kette wird dadurch auch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen 

Danach lass ich das Teil trocknen und Öls neu.
Wenn ich mir keine angst machen muss vor dem Rost, ist gut. Das erste mal hab ich die Kette hier nach dem Uetliberg letzten Sonntag rosten sehen..


----------



## blaubaer (10. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Muss man sich eigentlich sorgen machen wenn die Kette vor sich hinrostet?



so lang sie sich nicht festrostet  

ich öl meine meist nach der reinigung, dann ist das öl sicher bis in die letzte ritze eingedrungen und sie läuft sauber und ruhig, als wenn ich sie kurz vor der ausfahrt öle, dann ist das öl jenachdem nur auf der oberfläche und nach einer pfütze ev meist wieder weg 

und so wie das bike nach letztem sonntag in den keller stellte, mach ich auch nie wieder  , musste heute erst mal eine 1/4std. investieren dass sich überhaupt was bewegte, nichts ging weder vor noch zurück


----------



## Aison (10. Februar 2007)

Sind zwar Handyfotos, aber man erkennt wenigstens was. So sieht ein Bike nach 5x Antennentrail aus (inklusive Heimfahrt, wo noch Schmutz abfallen konnte!)  Ich glaube hiermit toppe ich sämtliche Dreckbikes bis jetzt  Sogar Speichen und Naben sind völlig verklebt. Während den 20min uphill konnte der Dreck immer antrocknen und bei der nächsten Abfahrt noch mehr ansetzen.











Achja, ich benötigte über 90min um das Teil zu putzen 

gruss


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

Jaaa die Fotos wollte ich sehn!!!

90min? Mein Gott! Von meinem Uetlibergausflug vom Sonntag hatte ich 30-40min... sah auch schon schlimm aus, nur war gestern der Schlamm wegen dem Regen dünnflüssiger und konnte sich - wie man bei dir sieht - wunderbar festkleben 

So muss das!!


----------



## blaubaer (10. Februar 2007)

@aison : zufrieden mit dem Conti Pneu ?? noch keine ungewollten ruschtpartien gehabt ??? 

hab da schon äusserungen von matschfahrten gehört dass er nacher mehr ein Slickpneu sei als ein stollenpneu


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

Im matsch hält kein Reifen. Erst recht nich auf dem Uetzi die tage... 
Aison, wir haben nichts gesehn!


----------



## blaubaer (10. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Im matsch hält kein Reifen.



doch meine schon   deshalb fahr ich vorn den Michelin Mud und hinten einen Maxxis Swampthing, die beiden haben auch im schnee sehr gute grip eigenschaften


----------



## Aison (10. Februar 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> @aison : zufrieden mit dem Conti Pneu ?? noch keine ungewollten ruschtpartien gehabt ???
> 
> hab da schon äusserungen von matschfahrten gehört dass er nacher mehr ein Slickpneu sei als ein stollenpneu



Also bei den Verhältnissen hätte ich am liebsten meinen Wettkampfschlammreifen dabei gehabt: Maxxis Medusa 1.7" Da hätten die anderen beiden gestaunt wie man da noch relativ "gut" runterkommt.

Was den Conti betrifft: Es ist ein super Reifen und nicht im Schlamm problematisch sondern bei leicht feuchtem Untergrund, z.B. nach Regen! Dort kann er gut einfach so mal ausrutschen, das stimmt. Aber auch eher nur auf Asphalt oder Steinen - auf Kies ist weiterhin kaum ein Problem.


@Ammunation
Der Schlamm war nicht dünnflüssig sondern eben das Gegenteil: sehr dickflüssig! Dünnflüssiger Schlamm ist relativ harmlos, einfach zu befahren und klebt kaum, es spritzt einfach irre. Der Regen hat nicht bewirkt, dass er dünner wurde, sondern dass der Boden tiefer durchnässt war. D.h. Schlammstellen bis 30cm Tiefe waren nicht selten. Durch die Kälte (-1°C in der Nacht zuvor) kühlte der Boden stark ab und wurde durch den Tag hindurch maximal so 3-4°C. Das Resultat war eine enorm dicke, klebrige Masse - fast wie Lehm.

Edit: Deswegen war ich Gesicht ja auch kaum schmutzig. Wäre es eine dünne Suppe gewesen, hättest mich nicht mehr erkannt. Ungefähr so: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





gruss
Ivo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

@Aison:
Als ich oben war, wars klebriger und dickflüssiger als gestern! Siehe Bild mit den Vollgeklebten Reifen.. mein Matsch den ich von den Nobbys gekratzt habe, lag immernoch neben dem Brunnen rum 
Ich sagte nicht, dass er Dünnflüssig war, sondern etwas Dünnflüssiger als letzten Sonntag, sonst hättest du den nicht übers ganze Bike gebracht, sondern nur auf die Reifen wie ich 
Das Foto is cool  ich setz mal einen drauf (das Oberrohr von dem sieht Schlimm aus  )







> doch meine schon deshalb fahr ich vorn den Michelin Mud und hinten einen Maxxis Swampthing, die beiden haben auch im schnee sehr gute grip eigenschaften



Bestimmt besser als der NN, gestern wärst du aber auch nicht weiter gekommen 

Mein Lieblingszitat von heute übrigens:


> Würden Sie bitte aufhören meinen Hund anzuhupen, nur weil er in der mitte des Weges steht?



Hupe?... Achso, moment.. ich fahr ja K24


----------



## blaubaer (10. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> (das Oberrohr von dem sieht Schlimm aus  )



das gehört sich so   ist ein Cannondale 




			
				AmmuNation schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt besser als der NN, gestern wärst du aber auch nicht weiter gekommen



besser als der NN auf jeden fall  matschreifen können sehr viel ausmachen 




die stollen sind weiter von einander weg und säubern sich selbständig deshalb brauchts seeeeehr viel bis da nichts mehr geht, bei mir liegts da meist eher in den beinen, als am material


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

> das gehört sich so  ist ein Cannondale


Aah, alles klar.  

Und auf der Strasse fährt sich dein Reifen wie ein Traktor... richtig?


----------



## blaubaer (10. Februar 2007)

kommt so in etwa hin  vorallem der vordere, bei unebener strasse hat der so ziemlich ein eigenleben beim freihändigfahren


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

Aber aber, man fährt auch nicht freihändig!
Ich bleib meinem Nobby treu.. vorerst brauch ich für das bisschen Schlamm und Schnee im Jahr noch keinen Swampthing oder ähnliches.


----------



## Aison (11. Februar 2007)

*Bisschen Schlamm* sagst du? Ich glaube kaum, dass du in nächster Zeit noch mehr Schlamm erleben wirst (ausser du gehst in irgend nen Moor)  Jedenfalls ich habe letztes und vorletztes Jahr (35000km) kaum was ähnliches erlebt 
Bin zwar technisch auch nicht wirklich ein guter Fahrer, aber eure Lampen im Rücken hab ich schnell einmal vermisst 

Und was die Reifen angeht, durch ewiges probieren und testen hast auch plötzlich dutzende Reifensätze rumliegen (und bei mir kommen racetechnisch auch noch paar Radsätze dazu). Hat auch den Vorteil, dass man ewig keine neuen mehr kaufen muss, da die einzelnen kaum abgefahren werden 

so, gn8


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Bin zwar technisch auch nicht wirklich ein guter Fahrer, aber eure Lampen im Rücken hab ich schnell einmal vermisst



Wieso vermisst? Du warst ja hunderte Meter weiter vorn... man hat irgendwo tief unten einen Lichtpunkt gesehen.. unsere (smohrs  ) Lampen kannst du nicht vermisst haben


----------



## Bulldozer (11. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Sind zwar Handyfotos, aber man erkennt wenigstens was. So sieht ein Bike nach 5x Antennentrail aus (inklusive Heimfahrt, wo noch Schmutz abfallen konnte!)  Ich glaube hiermit toppe ich sämtliche Dreckbikes bis jetzt  Sogar Speichen und Naben sind völlig verklebt. Während den 20min uphill konnte der Dreck immer antrocknen und bei der nächsten Abfahrt noch mehr ansetzen.
> Achja, ich benötigte über 90min um das Teil zu putzen
> 
> gruss



Das isch ächt ä Schweinerei  




blaubaer schrieb:


> doch meine schon   deshalb fahr ich vorn den Michelin Mud und hinten einen Maxxis Swampthing, die beiden haben auch im schnee sehr gute grip eigenschaften



Interessante Kombi, bis jetzt habe ich noch nie Reifentypen gemischt (ausser vorgegebene Herstellerkombis). 



AmmuNation schrieb:


> Aber aber, man fährt auch nicht freihändig!
> Ich bleib meinem Nobby treu.. vorerst brauch ich für das bisschen Schlamm und Schnee im Jahr noch keinen Swampthing oder ähnliches.


Stimmt, in der Regel tut's eine Allrounderkombi allemal, denn auch im Winter ist's oftmals trocken. Fährt man allerdings Wettkämpfe --> siehe Aison.



Aison schrieb:


> Bin zwar technisch auch nicht wirklich ein guter Fahrer, aber eure Lampen im Rücken hab ich schnell einmal vermisst


Willst du nicht zig Franken aufwerfen helfe ich dir gerne ein Lämpchen zu bauen. Ist eigentlich so simpel, dass man nichts falsch machen kann, siehe hier:


----------



## Aison (11. Februar 2007)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Willst du nicht zig Franken aufwerfen helfe ich dir gerne ein Lämpchen zu bauen. Ist eigentlich so simpel, dass man nichts falsch machen kann, siehe hier:



Besten dank  Stefan hat mir eine geniale Eigenbaulampe geliehen  Und sonst hab ich schon eine, hatte sie nur bei den Eltern vergessen. Aber mal eine bauen wäre trotzdem noch interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (11. Februar 2007)

Ich überleg mir auch eine selber zu bauen.
Stefans Pflanzenleuchte (    ) ist simpel wie genial, sieht einfach Optisch alles andere als gut aus 

Am liebsten wär mir ein Gehäuse, was ich auch mit 50W befeuern kann ohne dass es dahinschmilzt. Ok 50W brauchts nicht.. aber vielleicht 35W?


----------



## blaubaer (11. Februar 2007)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Interessante Kombi, bis jetzt habe ich noch nie Reifentypen gemischt (ausser vorgegebene Herstellerkombis).



hatte einfach noch immer diese 2 reifen im keller 
und solang sie nicht von motten zerfressen sind gibts keine neuen 

heute machte ich mir ein ganz neues bild, da ich vor dem regen flüchtete  (wärend der fahrt !!) 





und dann war der regen halt doch schneller als ich  und zwang mich zum anhalten um regenklomatten anzuziehen und schnell eins zu knipsen 





zu hause musste ich seit langem wieder mal einen strip im keller hinlegen, so eingemascht getraute ich mich nicht in treppenhaus/wohnung


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Februar 2007)

Haha geeeil.. macht mehr her als Aisons gebilde, es ist schöner verteilt 

Bittebitte lass es eintrocknen und mach dann ein Foto


----------



## Bulldozer (11. Februar 2007)

@AmmuNation,

Ach ja, um Dreckiges ging's hier ja


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Februar 2007)

Im Techtalk waren wunderschöne, aus Alu gedrehte Lampengehäuse zum verkauf  mit schraubverschluss, da haben die Spots perfekt reingepasst.
Auch 50W wären da kein Problem gewesen. 
35W sollten reichen. smohrs 20W haben schon genug hell geleuchtet - aber etwas mehr schadet nie.
Ich mach mich mal klug, welches Gehäuse schön ist und man gut brauchen könnte...

Achja, hier gings ja um Schlamm.


----------



## smohr (11. Februar 2007)

Leute, lasst des mal mit den Lampen sein. Hier gehts um Schlammiges

Ansonsten macht für die Lampen einen neuen Thread auf...
Bin mit Tauri(Gehäuse-50mm) und MaikRutschke(Lampenelektronik) bei
Importgesprächen...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (12. Februar 2007)

So hier noch meins vom Freitag mit Uetlibergschlamm  
Habs immer noch nicht gewaschen.... ausser Kette geölt


----------



## Aison (12. Februar 2007)

könnt ich meinen Bikes nie antun


----------



## smohr (12. Februar 2007)

Nich so schlimm, auf dem Heimweg heute ist schonmal was abgefallen
Morgen regnets, da wird nochmal was runterkommen....


----------



## Bulldozer (13. Februar 2007)

Beim Jekyll find ich die Dämpferlage einfach zu exponier (resp. ich hätte mir dafür einen Dreckschutz gebastelt) hattest du noch nie Probleme?


----------



## Aison (13. Februar 2007)

@Bulldozer: hab ich mir auch schon gedacht!
@Smohr: Schon mal Dämpfer aufgeschraubt? Meiner war eine einzige Kiesgrube  Aber kein problem


----------



## blaubaer (13. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> @Smohr: Schon mal Dämpfer aufgeschraubt? Meiner war eine einzige Kiesgrube  Aber kein problem



einen Fox Dämpfer würd ich nie ohne Begleitung öffnen, auseinander nehmen ist kein proplem  nur beim wieder zusammen bauen ohne es vorher gezeigt zu bekommen ist schwieriger


----------



## Aison (13. Februar 2007)

Hatte ich noch nie Probleme, aber da bin ich sowieso ziemlich gut drin  Hab da so ein bisschen das fotografische Gedächtnis. Ist eines meiner Hobbies Zeugs zu zerlegen und wieder zusammenzubauen.

Als Kind hab ich z.B. mal den TV der Eltern in 1000 Teile zerlegt - riesen Schrotthaufen  Die haben fast die Krise gekriegt. Dann ein paar Tage später hab ich den einfach so wieder zusammengebaut. (Nicht nachmachen Kinder, ein geladener Zeilentrafo hat um die 10000V drauf ^^)

Oder meinen Durace Schalthebel hab ich auch mal zerlegt. Unglaublich viele Teile in so einem Ding . Hab alles in nen Becher geschmissen und 2 Wochen später konnte ich es fast blind wieder zusammenbauen.

und unzählige weitere Beispiele


----------



## hubabuba (13. Februar 2007)

In irgendwas ist jeder gut.


----------



## smohr (13. Februar 2007)

Den Dämpfer zerlegen ist keine Hexerei.
Luft raus, ausbauen, in den Schraubstock, aufschrauben, fertig.

Ich will schon lange ein Schutz über den Zylinder machen.... hatte heute
ein "Ventilabriss" und jetzt den richtigen Pariser dazu 

Ich mach Fotos.


----------



## Aison (13. Februar 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Den Dämpfer zerlegen ist keine Hexerei.
> Luft raus, ausbauen, in den Schraubstock, aufschrauben, fertig.



Exakt  und einfacher könnte man es nicht mehr erklären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (13. Februar 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Den Dämpfer zerlegen ist keine Hexerei.
> Luft raus, ausbauen, in den Schraubstock, aufschrauben, fertig.
> 
> Ich will schon lange ein Schutz über den Zylinder machen.... hatte heute
> ...



Wenn das so einfach ist, machst du mir dann meinen Fox RP23 für den Jahresservice? 

@Aison: Das nennt man anfängerglück, mit dem zusammenbauen.


----------



## blaubaer (13. Februar 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Den Dämpfer zerlegen ist keine Hexerei.
> Luft raus, ausbauen, in den Schraubstock, aufschrauben, fertig.



auseinanderbauen ist schon einfach, in dem bin auch gut  zwar auch mit dem zusammenbauen in div. sachen hab ich kein problem 

aber der Fox ist nicht gleich wie ein DT oder neue von MZ Roco, bei der vorletzten BikeDay`s hatte das Suspensioncenter einen Stand, da konnte man Dämpfer zusammen bauen, zwar mehr oder weniger unter Zeitdruck, es war ein wettkampf und ich schnitt nicht mal schlecht ab  

der Fox hat etliche Dichtungen und andere Federringe drinn und vorallem wenn was schief geht, kommts dich ev. teurer als wenn er direkt zum Service geht


----------



## smohr (2. April 2007)

So, grab den hier wieder aus.....

Leute, wenn ihr jetzt was ans Bike wollt, das wirklich hält..... dann ist jetzt noch die beste
Schlammzeit. Die Konsistenz dürfte wohl optimal sein, da das Wasser jetzt so langsam verdunstet,
fliegen die Fetzen so richtig gross

P.S. Heute selbst ausprobiert..


----------



## AmmuNation (2. April 2007)

:kotz: Ich hab die Nase voll von Schlamm! Mein armes 3000CHF Fully ist etwas über 2 Monate alt und sieht aus als wäre es 5-Jährig! 

Das ständige geputze und geöle geht mir auch aufn Sack, aber ich muss es machen, wenn ich lange freude daran haben will. Der Uetliberg war ja absolut unfahrbar gestern. 

Ich freu mich auf Staubige Bikes...


----------



## blaubaer (30. September 2007)

aus einem tiefen schlammloch ausgegraben  

es geht wieder los, die grosse schlammschlacht, wenn das bike von oben bis unten eingesaut ist  , es zwischen den zähnen es knirscht , die bikeklamotten wenn sie wieder trocken sind in der ecke stehen  ...


----------



## Aison (30. September 2007)

@blaubaer
Was ist denn das für ekliges Schleimzeugs auf dem letzten Foto? ^^ sieht aus wie Schnecken  


Dieses Jahr lass ich das mit dem Schlammen so gut wie möglich bleiben, ist mir zu teuer. Ausserdem hab ich gar nichts mehr zum schlammen  Das eine Bike



steht in der Ausstellung, weil es jetzt dann bald auf den Markt kommt. Und das Fully



steht zum Verkauf. Da bleibt nur noch das Ersatz-CC-Bike



und damit will ich nicht in den Schlamm  Höchstens mit dem Crosser, aber irgendwie ist mir der auch zu schade dafür


----------



## blaubaer (30. September 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> @blaubaer
> Was ist denn das für ekliges Schleimzeugs auf dem letzten Foto? ^^ sieht aus wie Schnecken



wasser und schlamm auf den Race Face Shorts


----------



## AmmuNation (30. September 2007)

Abartiger Makromodus!!


----------



## blaubaer (30. September 2007)

ich weiss   >> Pentax Optio W20 bis 1cm ans objekt ranzoombar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldozer (21. Oktober 2007)

Heute war wieder mal Baustelle angesagt, d'riese Schweinerei blieb aber dank der Kälte aus. Dafür traf ich auf meinen Blutsbruder


----------



## michi220573 (16. Mai 2008)




----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2008)

schönes Schlammloch  wo hast du das gefunden ?


----------



## smohr (16. Mai 2008)

Mit Rohloff kommt das gut


----------



## RedOrbiter (16. Mai 2008)

@michi220573
Nicht ganz aktuell... 
Das Bild ist aber gemäss ExifInfo vom 27. August 2007. 
cu RedOrbiter


----------



## AmmuNation (17. Mai 2008)

Schiss Rohlöffler (ja mich gibts noch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (17. Mai 2008)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Schiss Rohlöffler (ja mich gibts noch)


Ach, und ich dachte schon dich hätten sie ausgewiesen


----------



## booN (18. Mai 2008)

So ein Dreck

Naja mal eine andere Sauerrei.


----------



## blaubaer (18. Mai 2008)

booN schrieb:


> So ein Dreck
> 
> Naja mal eine andere Sauerrei.



dass nennt man freischwebender hinterbau 

bei dieser schweinerei kann ich auch mithalten, gestern drauf aufmerksam gemacht worden   





schon der 2. innerhalb eines jahres, und davon bin 3monate nicht mal gefahren


----------



## smohr (18. Mai 2008)

Schiss=Angst...
Nazi=Narzisse...

Jetzt bin ich aber


----------



## AmmuNation (18. Mai 2008)

Mein Post ist weg 
Dann halt: Schiss SVPler 

Ich muss Biken. GEBT MIR ZEIT (Primär) und bringt mich dazu (sekundär), ich bin inzwischen n 0.1 Tönner geworden, ****


----------



## michi220573 (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schönes Schlammloch  wo hast du das gefunden ?



Das Bild ist im Saanenland entstanden auf der Abfahrt vom Chrinepass Richtung Lauenen. Ich hab das jetzt bei der erneuten Durchsicht der Bilder wiedergefunden und mich an diesen Thread erinnert.



			
				AmmuNation schrieb:
			
		

> Schiss Rohlöffler



Kannst Du mich als Nichtschweizer bitte aufklären, was das bedeutet?



			
				smohr schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Rohloff kommt das gut



Ein Grund, warum ich seit 2001 Rohloff fahre


----------



## andy_ (20. Mai 2008)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Kannst Du mich als Nichtschweizer bitte aufklären, was das bedeutet?



das ist schlicht und ergreifend "der neid der besitzlosen"...


----------



## cyclo (11. Juni 2008)

schöne Schlammpackung...
01.06.08 in der nähe der Mythen


----------



## Hoshi (12. Juni 2008)

cyclo schrieb:


> schöne Schlammpackung...
> 01.06.08 in der nähe der Mythen



Hey, das ist MEIN Hinterrad!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2008)

Fango fürs Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldozer (11. November 2008)

@smohr,

Wegen deiner Bemerkung am Samstag bezüglich den Eisenbahnschwellen-Treppen bei mir:
Wenn sie im Herbst nicht fahrbar sind, dann muss man halt drüber springen  Die Schweinerei käme dann allerdings, wenn man nach der Landung die Kurve nicht mehr erwischt 



Qualität ist etwas mies, weil ich es aus Digicam Filmchen kopiert habe.


----------



## blaubaer (11. November 2008)

wusst ich`s doch dass den fred noch gibt 

wenn das keine schweinerei ist 





der rest vom bike sah nur halb so schlimm aus, im gegensatz zur hose


----------



## Aison (11. November 2008)

Musst dich halt unterwegs nicht in die ******** setzen


----------



## evil_rider (3. Februar 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> wusst ich`s doch dass den fred noch gibt
> 
> wenn das keine schweinerei ist
> 
> ...



rektale inkontinenz? *duck und wegrenn*


----------



## blaubaer (3. Februar 2009)

evil_rider schrieb:


> *duck und wegrenn*


 
die Schweiz ist klein, da kommste nicht weit


----------



## RasenderRudi (3. Februar 2009)

Aha, es taut. Zeit das Bike klarzumachen bzw. endlich ein Passendes zu kaufen.


----------

